# Bernard Herrmann - Last Few Hours REMAINING & New Demo by Paul



## Spitfire Team (Jun 13, 2017)

​
New demo by Paul here:

​

More on Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit -
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bernard-herrmann-composer-toolkit/

More on Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra -
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphony-orchestra/


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 13, 2017)

HA!!!! Bernard Herrmann. NO DOUBT


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, finally!


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 13, 2017)

Watching this like a hawk....


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 13, 2017)

Do I hold off on Trailer Giant ??


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 13, 2017)

I need another tenth of a second to guess what it is???? <hehe> Spitfire always has some neat items.

Dave


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 13, 2017)

C'mon you longtime SA guys ! Gimme a clue ....


----------



## jules (Jun 13, 2017)

This psychose thing sounds more real than the real thing !


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm going to buy this without listening to a single demo. Seriously. Hermann and Spitfire... that's gold, Jerry!


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 13, 2017)

Actually, the audio says "1 dash 1, *take five*". This is probably the long-awaited Dave Brubeck expansion to Phobos!


----------



## mac (Jun 13, 2017)

I know a lot of you are super hyped about this library, so what is it you're excited about? What is the Herrmann sound you're expecting from this? Is it the sound of the recording (mics, boards etc), or did he use obscure section sizes?


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 13, 2017)

It could very well be Bernard Herrman. Listening to an audio interview of his voice it does sound quite similar. Unless that voice was just a producer in the room and not Herrman himself. 
Whatever it is I'm sure we can expect to be blown away by another great offering.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 13, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> C'mon you longtime SA guys ! Gimme a clue .... Really, short fuse on Dark Matter2 Promo !!
> and Trailer Giant in & out of Cart



In commercial threads they really insist you stay on topic (the new SF lib in this case), but I think you already got your answer on RTG back on June 3rd:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/any-comments-on-redcola-trailer-giant.62321/
Perhaps reread? Or you can search threads to find more opinions (it is an older library)...

I'm hoping the BH lib covers those difficult BH runs that are so hard to get with samples.
Also, are SF teasers getting shorter and shorter?


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 13, 2017)

mac said:


> I know a lot of you are super hyped about this library, so what is it you're excited about? What is the Herrmann sound you're expecting from this? Is it the sound of the recording (mics, boards etc), or did he use obscure section sizes?



I would expect a mix of delicate and _very_ aggressive, very smooth string legatos, a good selection of effects, and a smallish orchestra. So maybe Loegria+SCS+LCO combined.

But ya gotta nail the legato if you want to get those sweeping lines.


----------



## mmjohan (Jun 13, 2017)

Is this finally the Herrmann library?! :O


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 13, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> In commercial threads they really insist you stay on topic (the new SF lib in this case), but I think you already got your answer on RTG back on June 3rd:
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/any-comments-on-redcola-trailer-giant.62321/
> Perhaps reread? Or you can search threads to find more opinions (it is an older library)...
> 
> ...



Got it .. Edited Post and went back to the TG Thread. THX! Reinforced earlier concerns and will watch this development carefully.


----------



## mmjohan (Jun 13, 2017)

First few seconds of this sort of confirms it :D


----------



## nulautre (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Musicam (Jun 13, 2017)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

HA!!!! Bernard Herrmann.

Yes!


----------



## Musicam (Jun 13, 2017)

Long time, long time without products after Phobos


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 13, 2017)

Ah, it occurred to me that some people may not understand the excitement here. 

If they can achieve this level of expressiveness...

But like I said, legatos are key.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 13, 2017)

Spitfire, the cream! The time and the products gives me the reason! OK?  I am a spy jajaja jajaja


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 13, 2017)

But.. WHEN!!! hopefully ASAP or heart attack.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 13, 2017)

I knew BH was coming...whenever there's a SF sale there's a major release soon after. Though not sure if I need more libraries...i must resist


----------



## Musicam (Jun 13, 2017)

Nuno said:


> I knew BH was coming...whenever there's a SF sale there's a major release soon after. Though not sure if I need more libraries...i must resist



Friend, trust me, this is gold.


----------



## nulautre (Jun 13, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> But.. WHEN!!! hopefully ASAP or heart attack.


I'm hoping for the beginning of July... Mainly because i'll be out of town and would be able to download it on "real internet" (as opposed to the "potato level" dsl i'm stuck with here in the middle of no where)


----------



## mac (Jun 13, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> I would expect a mix of delicate and _very_ aggressive, very smooth string legatos, a good selection of effects, and a smallish orchestra. So maybe Loegria+SCS+LCO combined.
> 
> But ya gotta nail the legato if you want to get those sweeping lines.



So is it the case that it's too hard to get that Herrmann sound with what's out already? I'm not being argumentative, I'm just wondering if I'm missing something.


----------



## frontline (Jun 13, 2017)

The documentary, _Music For The Movies: Bernard Herrmann _has good reviews on Amazon. I'll be watching in anticipation...


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 13, 2017)

nulautre said:


> I'm hoping for the beginning of July... Mainly because i'll be out of town and would be able to download it on "real internet" (as opposed to the "potato level" dsl i'm stuck with here in the middle of no where)



to prevent a heart attack I would just pre-order with the hard disk they can ship anyways. Oh wait, you'd have to wait sometime for that thing to arrive too


----------



## Musicam (Jun 13, 2017)

Pre-order please... Heart attack. Its so amazing! If this new product coming soon, I believe that it comes the next week but please pre-order this thursday. Please, please, pleeeeeeaaaase!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 13, 2017)

Hmmmmmn...looking forward to more details. Of course this has been a long time coming.

Is it just my incompetence in finding it or have Spitfire taken down the Herrmann page?


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jun 13, 2017)

And I just spent money on a hockey jersey...time to eat Ramen for a month again to save up!!!!! Spitfire+Herrmann should be absolute GOLD....


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 13, 2017)

Really "psyched" for this


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 13, 2017)

In case some people missed the web page they had on the library...

The Bernard Herrmann project follows the hugely successful "Albion" range by sampling ensembles together so they speak and resonate within the same room in a way that can't be imitated by sampling each section separately. It is designed to spring out of the box for those with less orchestral programming experience alongside being an awesome new tool within the arsenal of more experienced users. It features a medium sized 'chamber' orchestra recorded masterfully to two inch tape and presented with a number of microphone combinations mixed by Simon Rhodes. 

The library is 'deep sampled' meaning numerous round robins, dynamic layers, articulations, and true legato intervals were captured.
​They took the web page down but you can still see it from Archive.org:
https://web.archive.org/web/20161114090633/https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bernard-herrmann/


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 13, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> In case some people missed the web page they had on the library...
> 
> The Bernard Herrmann project follows the hugely successful "Albion" range by sampling ensembles together so they speak and resonate within the same room in a way that can't be imitated by sampling each section separately. It is designed to spring out of the box for those with less orchestral programming experience alongside being an awesome new tool within the arsenal of more experienced users. It features a medium sized 'chamber' orchestra recorded masterfully to two inch tape and presented with a number of microphone combinations mixed by Simon Rhodes.
> 
> ...



Great post ... THX!! Now finally getting out of the aether .....


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 13, 2017)

I predict it will be revealed as BH on Thurs, orders start Friday, download avail on Wednesday. That's my guess.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 14, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> I predict it will be revealed as BH on Thurs, orders start Friday, download avail on Wednesday. That's my guess.



I think the same. Great! I cannot wait man!


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 14, 2017)

A quick test of Spitfire libs on the Psycho opening:

1. LCO - Staccato Dig - violins, violas, celli, basses+celli
2. SCS - Pizz Bartok + Spiccato - ensemble
3. SSS - Pizz Bartok (50% mic vol) + Spiccato - ensemble
4. LCO again, with 1.3s reverb


----------



## Vischebaste (Jun 14, 2017)

Pretty sure this is the long-awaited Trailer Giant instruction manual.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 14, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> A quick test of Spitfire libs on the Psycho opening:
> 
> 1. LCO - Staccato Dig - violins, violas, celli, basses+celli
> 2. SCS - Pizz Bartok + Spiccato - ensemble
> ...




Great effort, but the sound and the articulations are different.


----------



## mac (Jun 14, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> A quick test of Spitfire libs on the Psycho opening:
> 
> 1. LCO - Staccato Dig - violins, violas, celli, basses+celli
> 2. SCS - Pizz Bartok + Spiccato - ensemble
> ...




The LCO examples sound great!


----------



## Tatu (Jun 14, 2017)

Isn't Psycho Con Sordino throughout?


----------



## Musicam (Jun 14, 2017)

BH LIBRARY


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 14, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Great effort, but the sound and the articulations are different.



Well yeah, I had to use different articulations to approximate the sound for each lib.

LCO's Staccato Dig is aggressive, has a lot of bite. It works by itself. SCS and SSS staccato are too soft alone, so bartok pizz gives them a bit of crunch.

I've seen on other threads, btw, that people layer LCO Staccato Dig into SCS to give it more 'oomph'.


----------



## mac (Jun 14, 2017)

Just received an email from Spitfire announcing that there will be an announcement tomorrow. I would have been fine just receiving the inevitable announcement email tomorrow tbh.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 14, 2017)

mac said:


> Just received an email from Spitfire announcing that there will be an announcement tomorrow. I would have been fine just receiving the inevitable announcement email tomorrow tbh.


Was just thinking the same thing. I've seen other developers attempt that kind of marketing and get totally ripped here in this forum.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 14, 2017)

If I hadn't already seen the teaser video here on VI-C, I would have been super excited to get it in my inbox!

For me at least, they correctly gauged my interest


----------



## Musicam (Jun 14, 2017)

I am infiltrated spy jajajaja


----------



## Saxer (Jun 14, 2017)

I hope it does not have too much 'baked in' combi-sounds. I want playable strings and woodwinds and brass with the Herrmann sound but no pre recorded octaves or pre-arranged instrument doublings like xylo+woodwinds.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 14, 2017)

A cup of tea, please, I cannot dream tonight. Only strings or also brass, trumpets and woodwinds?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jun 14, 2017)

Musicam said:


> A cup of tea, please, I cannot dream tonight. Only strings or also brass, trumpets and woodwinds?



Bernard Herrmann was definitely known for his use of brass and woodwinds too.

Citizen Kane opening scene is a great example - muted brass and an expanded low woodwind section. Another example might be Vertigo's infamous theme with it's tutti chords stabbing away.

Also, why did you distinguish between brass and trumpets? lol.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 15, 2017)

Well this is now on my shopping list...


----------



## rottoy (Jun 15, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> The Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit is available now for Pre-Order!
> 
> Check out Paul's Walkthrough here:
> 
> ​



I gotta hand it to you guys, this has me salivating.


----------



## zolhof (Jun 15, 2017)

Big kudos to Homay and Oliver for the jaw-dropping demos! Would love to watch an In Action video with one of them - or both, even better.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 15, 2017)

If I only could get the strings on their own..


----------



## nulautre (Jun 15, 2017)

annnnnnnnd purchased!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 15, 2017)

​


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 15, 2017)

great! where was it recorded?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 15, 2017)

Sounds great! And the features are very cool, especially the instrument combinations.

But I just don't need it. I'll use the money I was holding back for something else.

Still, great job as usual Spitifire! If I didn't have about half a dozen libraries that I do, I would have pre ordered this in a second.

Someday I'll pick both it and Albion V up as collectors's fun stuff, but for my workflow I can safely pass on this one.


----------



## mark.warman (Jun 15, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> great! where was it recorded?


The smaller studio at Air, for a tight focused sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 15, 2017)

Sounds Wonderful ! 

Lots of interesting, and unique sounding content in this library. 

Thanks Spitfire


----------



## nulautre (Jun 15, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> great! where was it recorded?


Air 1 according to the video


----------



## nulautre (Jun 15, 2017)

Out of curiosity... will the Timpani roll patches do "bartok bends" (eg can I control the pitch)


----------



## byzantium (Jun 15, 2017)

Saxer said:


> I hope it does not have too much 'baked in' combi-sounds. I want playable strings and woodwinds and brass with the Herrmann sound but no pre recorded octaves or pre-arranged instrument doublings like xylo+woodwinds.



You may be a bit disappointed then! 

I really like the dry sound, and the brass and the percussion (esp the timpani) (hard to get those dry), but so much of Hermann is in the writing I think.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 15, 2017)

byzantium said:


> but so much of Hermann is in the writing I think.



Very True !


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 15, 2017)

byzantium said:


> You may be a bit disappointed then!
> 
> I really like the dry sound, and the brass and the percussion (esp the timpani) (hard to get those dry), but so much of Hermann is in the writing I think.



I did find the BH theme a bit different in a way (I'm not sure how original Hermann's orchestration was, but wouldn't we all rather have had a Mahler or Richard Strauss-themed set for that?). Though maybe that would turn away the more cinematically-minded.

However, the instrumental combinations do interest me. As I mentioned, this is obviously a fine library, I'll get it someday in the further future during its first sale.


----------



## CT (Jun 15, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Someday I'll pick both it and Albion V up as collectors's fun stuff, but for my workflow I can safely pass on this one.



Agreed. As much as the ensemble approach doesn't fit into my usual way of writing, this and Tundra are arousing (yes, that is the right word) enough to make me want them. My Christmas list will be easy, this year.


----------



## heylimes (Jun 15, 2017)

Bones and timps long combo using the mod wheel - good grief, that's good. And the chord articulation on the various instrument combinations is inspired. And all with 20% off? Are you guys composer mind reading wizards?


----------



## christianhenson (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope... just composers!

I can't talk, I'm avoiding my family and am sharpening my BH chops for a demo..... I lurve it!

C. x


----------



## devonmyles (Jun 15, 2017)

Some interesting combinations there.
From what I have heard, it does all sound very nice.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe I missed it but I looked for the size of this library. Couldn't find it.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 15, 2017)

Went through the walkthough. I don't need it, I can't afford it. But I really, really like this library, and it's truly a whole different symphonic universe for Spitfire in terms of where the instruments exist in space and ambience... The Hermmann angle is much more than an ad hook. You can actually hear ghosts and echoes of the old films for which he became famous in the patches. Way, way cool... It's on my Spitfire wish list.


----------



## windyweekend (Jun 15, 2017)

The patches in here look fantastic. I think SA have nailed most bread and butter libs film composers need (anxiously awaiting the Whitaker choir, and would love to see them go off into some ethnic directions one day), but the challenge I always run into is when you need a specific thing for a job, then you really need that specific thing - and this looks like the bees knees if you need it (as is Phobos, LCO etc for their respective uses). 

Am so grateful there's a company like SA out there not only putting these sort of libs out, but doing it with a massive amount of intelligently thought through included content - and at level of quality that actually makes our pitches and tracks stand out from the crowd.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 15, 2017)

How big is it once installed?


----------



## Consona (Jun 15, 2017)

Maaan, those timpani sound fantastic. Shame they are not available as a separate library.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 15, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> I'm going to buy this without listening to a single demo. Seriously. Hermann and Spitfire... that's gold, Jerry!



And... Done! Blind purchase


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey all,

Thanks for the comments and interest! The library is 147 GB installed.

We had a LOT of fun planning and recording this!

Best,

Paul


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 15, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thanks for the comments and interest! The library is 147 GB installed.
> 
> ...



I'd appreciate the option to download different mics separately. My HDD is strained already and I rarely use anything but stereo mix or tree.


----------



## mac (Jun 15, 2017)

Sounds brilliant. I really didn't think this would interest me, but I think I'm gonna jump in. I'm wondering how hard it will be to blend with other libraries though due to the unique sound.


----------



## JonSolo (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes this one is special. Snagging in a bit.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 15, 2017)

Annie Hall reference sighted?

I am purchasing. I don't see any other option. Resistance is futile. Beautifully done, SF!




christianhenson said:


> ..... I lurve it!
> 
> C. x


----------



## frontline (Jun 15, 2017)

Just pre-ordered after watching Paul's walkthrough. Looking forward to putting this much-anticipated (for me) library into action....


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 15, 2017)

Some SA 'expert' help plz ??? Only eDNA 01 now. Albions were next on list. How do I begin to sort this next purchase ?? BH Composer Toolkit versus Albion One (or possibly II or V). Understand BH emphasis, but not astute at sorting key merits / differences by just reading thru content.


----------



## scottu (Jun 15, 2017)

Watched the entire walkthrough and not really into it. First time I can say that for Spitfire. 

Feels like a toolkit for those who can't orchestrate. Other than the FX bangs, I think you can get these sounds with their existing libraries. Granted I already have the entire BML, LCO, and a bunch of their others.

Ah well, the choral library is *hopefully* coming soon. THAT I'm interested in.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 15, 2017)

scottu said:


> Watched the entire walkthrough and not really into it. First time I can say that for Spitfire.
> 
> Feels like a toolkit for those who can't orchestrate. Other than the FX bangs, I think you can get these sounds with their existing libraries. Granted I already have the entire BML, LCO, and a bunch of their others.
> 
> Ah well, the choral library is *hopefully* coming soon. THAT I'm interested in.



Hmmmm..... somewhat addresses my post just above ... Must be a bit careful with these $300.-$400 selections this early-on.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 15, 2017)

Wonder what Elfman thinks.


----------



## scottu (Jun 15, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> Wonder what Elfman thinks.


I don't think Jenna Elfman composes.


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 15, 2017)

I was actually surprised at the huge amount of content in this library, the price is very reasonable. I personally can't justify buying it, but it is worthwhile reflecting on the incredible value for money represented here. I suppose the pricing on these libraries is more determined by psychological factors (ie people feel they can commit to a $399 or $499 investment) rather than a direct correlation with the amount of time invested in creating the product/number of patches/GB.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 15, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thanks for the comments and interest! The library is 147 GB installed.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful. I looked at the patch sheet (er, instrument sheet, boy that dates me eh?) and I like what I see. Also, the sound is terrific. Using that smaller hall really accentuates the instruments.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 15, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> I'd appreciate the option to download different mics separately. My HDD is strained already and I rarely use anything but stereo mix or tree.


Hi there MO. You wont be able to download part of this library as it stands but you WILL be able to delete or move a bunch of the samples if you don't want to keep them all in the same place. We've arranged the samples deliberately so that this is possible. They are arranged in instruments rather than mic sets but the main mics are separate from the stereo mixes.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 15, 2017)

This will probably be close to, or surpass, my biggest download yet...and I'm now on to a second 1TB SSD containing Spitfire products. And the choir isn't even available yet.  What an amazing company...what amazing libraries they produce. Congratulations, Spitfire, on this latest release; sounds wonderful.


----------



## frontline (Jun 15, 2017)

scottu said:


> Watched the entire walkthrough and not really into it. First time I can say that for Spitfire.
> 
> Feels like a toolkit for those who can't orchestrate. Other than the FX bangs, I think you can get these sounds with their existing libraries. Granted I already have the entire BML, LCO, and a bunch of their others.
> 
> Ah well, the choral library is *hopefully* coming soon. THAT I'm interested in.



Point taken, just as it's often been stated the microwave oven is for those who can't use the stove. But personally, I appreciate the ease and immediacy of the microwave and still enjoy using the oven from time to time (and sometimes use both simultaneously!). Looking forward to combining the BH toolkit with my other SF libs!


----------



## scottu (Jun 15, 2017)

frontline said:


> Point taken, just as it's often been stated the microwave oven is for those who can't use the stove. But personally, I appreciate the ease and immediacy of the microwave and still enjoy using the oven from time to time (and sometimes use both simultaneously!). Looking forward to combining the BW toolkit along with my other SF libs!


Fully agree. For the work I do (all stove), it doesn't add anything. I'm sure many will find it quite useful.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 15, 2017)

Silent please, I bought it.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 15, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there MO. You wont be able to download part of this library as it stands but you WILL be able to delete or move a bunch of the samples if you don't want to keep them all in the same place. We've arranged the samples deliberately so that this is possible. They are arranged in instruments rather than mic sets but the main mics are separate from the stereo mixes.



Fantastic! Looking forward to download day!


----------



## rJames (Jun 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Very True !


All...of Herrmann is in the writing, isn't it?


----------



## quantum7 (Jun 15, 2017)

Darn it! I was hoping to be done for a little while after picking up the wonderful Albion 5 and Chapel Organ, but I'm really liking what I'm hearing from this after finally getting to watch the walk-through video. When will these infernal sample library temptations ever end?????????


----------



## Rohann (Jun 15, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sounds great! And the features are very cool, especially the instrument combinations.
> 
> But I just don't need it. I'll use the money I was holding back for something else.
> 
> ...


Same boat over here. I'm better suited to writing for individual sections and instruments now as I don't feel I have a solid enough handle on orchestration yet for my liking.

That said, this and Albion V are definitely on my wish list, and I'm sure I'll own them in the future. There's something about having sections playing in the same space that's special, and the instrument combinations are a surefire way to get a mockup done quickly, or at least get an idea down before meticulously fleshing it out.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 15, 2017)

This library is perfect to match with Albion!


----------



## Rohann (Jun 15, 2017)

Musicam said:


> This library is perfect to match with Albion!


It sounds like it was recorded with the same philosophy. This would be an excellent addition to Albion owners, I'm sure (I only have Uist, but it would be really useful with that too).

Honestly Spitfire, it's hard to keep up. You're not releasing fluff here (or ever). I'm amazed at how consistently you release imaginative, genuinely useful libraries.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 15, 2017)

Rohann said:


> It sounds like it was recorded with the same philosophy. This would be an excellent addition to Albion owners, I'm sure (I only have Uist, but it would be really useful with that too).
> 
> Honestly Spitfire, it's hard to keep up. You're not releasing fluff here (or ever). I'm amazed at how consistently you release imaginative, genuinely useful libraries.



Yes, I think like you. Its the other dimension of Albion. Perfect to match with Albion V, Albion Loegria and Albion III. Albion IV is an exceptional case for match with III and ONE, BH LIBRARY IS GOLD!


----------



## brett (Jun 15, 2017)

It's a great looking (and sounding) library. Full marks Spitfire. It would be perfect for someone who has only a few orchestral libraries. 

However it seems like there is a reasonable amount of overlap with many other Spitfire libraries with respect to the more 'vanilla' patches / articulations. I guess I'll have to decide if the more interesting and usual patches and combinations are worth it for me.

Tundra and LCO were easy decisions. This is going to be much tougher...

#1stworldproblems


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 15, 2017)

After watching the walk through again, I feel a lot of the string patches could've and really should've been included in LCO


----------



## SimonViklund (Jun 16, 2017)

I wonder how this would blend with Sonokinetic's Espressivo, which has very BH inspired lines.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 16, 2017)

SimonViklund said:


> I wonder how this would blend with Sonokinetic's Espressivo, which has very BH inspired lines.



or Thrill


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 16, 2017)

I wanna give a shout out to Homay and Oliver for their demos for this product. IMO, theyre the best demos they've done to date. Really interesting and powerful tracks. 

Would love to see 'in action' videos from both of them!


----------



## christianhenson (Jun 16, 2017)

I agree, just watching Oli's in action as we speak!


----------



## Musicam (Jun 16, 2017)

Great! This product is so amazing Mr. Henson. Congratulations for all the team! I wait the choir.


----------



## karmastudio (Jun 16, 2017)

Let's hope there will be an add-on for the Horns mutes and Stopped techniques... 

Would not be quite complete otherwise, right?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

karmastudio said:


> Let's hope there will be an add-on for the Horns mutes and Stopped techniques...
> 
> Would not be quite complete otherwise, right?




This is so amazing its amazing is amazing.


----------



## oxo (Jun 16, 2017)

good documentation and analysis:


and a good analysis by rick beato:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

You know, going over the videos again, I REALLY like the instrumental combinations. Sigh, if this were 299 I'd probably buy it now.

Awright, enough of me bellyachin'. Great job, Spitfire, I think the clever orchestration is the strikingly great strong point of the collection, and well worth the cash.


----------



## procreative (Jun 16, 2017)

I am a bit confused about this product.

Personally I feel more emphasis should have been made on the combination side rather than the instrument patches as the essence of what makes it Bernard Herrmann(esque) surely is the orchestration?.

To that end I feel the Sustain, Legato, Staccato patches are a bit pointless as the main feature as its the PS (certain other dev) style blended patches and FX patches such as Stabs, Runs, Glissandi etc that would make it BH.

The Chords, Combi and FX stuff is great, the rest is covering stuff already largely in other Spitfire libraries such as SCS and the Albions.

For those without any Spitfire stuff this is a superb deal as its got a lot of content for the price, for those with a lot of Spitfire stuff its not so clear cut.

But I dont want to dampen any enthusiasm, it has some great touches just not sure there is enough different content (for me) above what I already have.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 16, 2017)

Not a fan of pre-cooked combos, but if the right project came along and I was in a hurry, I could see getting it.


----------



## christianhenson (Jun 16, 2017)

procreative said:


> I am a bit confused about this product.
> 
> Personally I feel more emphasis should have been made on the combination side rather than the instrument patches as the essence of what makes it Bernard Herrmann(esque) surely is the orchestration?.
> 
> ...



Do you not feel that the instrument patches are important as they're recorded in a totally different room to ALL the symphonic and Albions? Also the playing styles are BH's preferred instruction, so in order to have a tool kit that you can really have an "everything you need to create a modern take on a BH style score" without requiring an Albion (which is recorded to a different aesthetic in a different room) or a Chamber strings is preferable so it isn't just a top-up library for existing SF users? For me I love the idea that someone who doesn't usually make orchestral music decides to buy her / his first sample lib and settles for this to stand out from the crowd and possibly create something totally different as her / his first orchestral piece than she / he would have done if they'd bought A1?

Just my thoughts as a composer.... right, back to editing that vlog!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 16, 2017)

Just been reading the You Tube comments. Man, You Tube never ceases to let me down when I need a genuine laugh. This sounds amazing! Well done Spitfire. You are about to cause another rift in my relationship.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> For me I love the idea that someone who doesn't usually make orchestral music decides to buy her / his first sample lib and settles for this to stand out from the crowd and possibly create something totally different as her / his first orchestral piece than she / he would have done if they'd bought A1?
> 
> Just my thoughts as a composer.... right, back to editing that vlog!



This also could apply to Albion V and the Evos. Start out with them and build some of your musical world _with_ them. As @christianhenson mentioned, it might be just the thing to help you stand out.

Kind of like how I used Uist for very different types of rhythmic things (it not being the type of library you'd typically reach for first toward that aim), and ended up terrifically rewarded. Also, I use synths like XILS IV and Synplant for a similarly unique/idiosyncratic, aim.

Ewwps, wasn't 'sposed to tell you that last (as if nobody thought to try those things before me lol!).


----------



## Nuno (Jun 16, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Do you not feel that the instrument patches are important as they're recorded in a totally different room to ALL the symphonic and Albions? Also the playing styles are BH's preferred instruction, so in order to have a tool kit that you can really have an "everything you need to create a modern take on a BH style score" without requiring an Albion (which is recorded to a different aesthetic in a different room) or a Chamber strings is preferable so it isn't just a top-up library for existing SF users? For me I love the idea that someone who doesn't usually make orchestral music decides to buy her / his first sample lib and settles for this to stand out from the crowd and possibly create something totally different as her / his first orchestral piece than she / he would have done if they'd bought A1?
> 
> Just my thoughts as a composer.... right, back to editing that vlog!



I totally agree with you, but i am also looking at this library as a tool to complement my other SF libraries, so do you think BH will be easy to blend with the libraries recorded in the main Hall (I am thinking especially in SCS)?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

You know, I took another listen to the walkthrough and was much more impressed. I was letting my other SF libraries influence my thinking. It's too bad Spitfire doesn't sell through Sweetwater anymore, I'd buy it this instant.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 16, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> I wanna give a shout out to Homay and Oliver for their demos for this product. IMO, theyre the best demos they've done to date. Really interesting and powerful tracks.
> 
> Would love to see 'in action' videos from both of them!


Coming soon....!


----------



## procreative (Jun 16, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Do you not feel that the instrument patches are important as they're recorded in a totally different room to ALL the symphonic and Albions? Also the playing styles are BH's preferred instruction, so in order to have a tool kit that you can really have an "everything you need to create a modern take on a BH style score" without requiring an Albion (which is recorded to a different aesthetic in a different room) or a Chamber strings is preferable so it isn't just a top-up library for existing SF users? For me I love the idea that someone who doesn't usually make orchestral music decides to buy her / his first sample lib and settles for this to stand out from the crowd and possibly create something totally different as her / his first orchestral piece than she / he would have done if they'd bought A1?
> 
> Just my thoughts as a composer.... right, back to editing that vlog!




Hello CH, I am in no way denigrating the quality or volume of content or its usefulness generally. 

I guess having watched the walkthrough, I am just not quite getting the amount of standard arts and how they equate to a Herrmann aesthetic. I get its useful to have them to keep it all "in the room".

It just feels somehow that the good stuff ie the Chords, Combos and FX laden hooks that give that instant BH vibe feel overshadowed by the more standard fare. Even the walkthrough spends more time on them.

As an overall package it looks great value.

Its titled composer toolkit so I was hoping there to be more combo patches or maybe something like the "Arranged" patches in the Albion ONE woodwinds (if I remember right).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Coming soon....!



YAY!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

procreative said:


> Its titled composer toolkit so I was hoping there to be more combo patches or maybe something like the "Arranged" patches in the Albion ONE woodwinds (if I remember right).



Well, I imagine we got an adumbrated view of the library (I could be wrong but unless memory fails me we usually see relatively little when it comes to the typical SF walkthrough, i.e. I always get surprised at all the useful content I didn't see in the SF videos upon actually receiving the download). There's probably all kinds of other great stuff.

I am a fan of the "Arranged" A1 woodwinds, and hoped upon first discovery they would rub off on other instruments in SF's arsenal. Looks like the BH approximates that plus WAY more.

I'm thinking we SF users all can be hyper conscious when watching the videos for overlapping content, but as mentioned the "theme" overlaying this project makes that contentious (as I think Christian already mentioned).


----------



## procreative (Jun 16, 2017)

I am going to rewatch the video as I want to love this and having looked at the patch list it does seem quite deep. However its enough money not to jump in blindly.

I really loved the chords at the beginning and also the Trombones/Timpani combo which reminds me of some of the stuff in Symphobia in that it probably gets dropped later on but helps a lot in testing ideas. Plus these type of patches are so much fun and very useful tools in seeing how combinations work so well (for the less Music School trained types like me too lazy/stupid to read scores).


----------



## ghandizilla (Jun 16, 2017)

I've read some really disappointed comments. The fact is: some ensemble patches have already been put together in a similar fashion in other libraries which sound more impressive out of the box _because of the hall_. The chords are golden (I use chords patches everywhere, it always sound better than the MIDI inputed thing, and for instance we have there other possibilities than 7th, minor and major), as well as the combos. The great added value of those may suffice to justify the buy of this library (it's an open debate), and though there are no separate sections... it's a *complete orchestra*! Great intrinsical value for beginner. The intimate sound would help the beginner not to rely too much on the acoustics and write intelligently with contrasts and cunning doubling/octaving to make the things sound huge, as well as motivating him to learn a bit of mixing. It's more detailed than the Albions so you have the double-advantage, for a beginner, not to be overwhelmed and in the same time to be able to detail some bits here and there. In my opinion, it's not so much of a "Bernard Herrmann" library since it could fit Rota and Goodall stuff as well. But it's the library I've been waiting for (to recommend to some young composers in the music school I work in).


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes. I'm thinking I might get this for a student who has been helping me out. Its the type of thing that will really help her - and give her really interesting things to compose with! 
Now me getting it.... probably as well!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 16, 2017)

Ok, now my few cents regarding that library.

First of all: Just from perspective of sound it is sonically gorgeous and and has a lot of uniqueness and livileness to it.

Sure you won´t be able to write with it like with a standard splitted sections library (Vlns 1, Vlns2, Vloas, Flutes, Picc..etc), but exactly I find that interesting to do and in case I would need something I would just add it from my other Spitfire libraries. Combined patches can give you also "inspiration" plus you have a timbre blend which you hardly can produce with stacking to instruments on top of each other. (e.g. Flute + Picc).

Having said that, I stumbled over a comment on YT by a guy named Phil Kay where I really think some poeple have either no life or just full of pissshit. I mean you are free to dislike things but show respect. Sometimes I think some people need after they stand up in the morning a fist in their face to know their role. (especially those YT people who constantly have a big mouth behind their PCs)


----------



## higgs (Jun 16, 2017)

Closed my eyes, wiggled the mouse frantically clicking this way and that, having faith that the universe would guide my cursor to the best option for me (closing the browser, add to cart, add to wishlist, etc.). And so the universe chose to preorder BH. 

The universe is kind of a dick that doesn't care about my wife or our nuptials.

That, or I might have been two bloody Mary's deep on a train ride thinking to myself, "ahh, fuggit, your sober self wouldn't let you do this." 

Tipsy guy: 1
Sober dude: 0

The odds never change for those two fellas...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

higgs said:


> Closed my eyes, wiggled the mouse frantically clicking this way and that, having faith that the universe would guide my cursor to the best option for me (closing the browser, add to cart, add to wishlist, etc.). And so the universe chose to preorder BH.
> 
> The universe is kind of a dick that doesn't care about my wife or our nuptials.
> 
> ...



I so hope you're kidding. Did you just blame the universe? 

I have noticed some interesting comments here regarding significant others, money, and resistance. Might make a whole 'nother, interesting thread.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 16, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> I've read some really disappointed comments. The fact is: some ensemble patches have already been put together in a similar fashion in other libraries which sound more impressive out of the box _because of the hall_. The chords are golden (I use chords patches everywhere, it always sound better than the MIDI inputed thing, and for instance we have there other possibilities than 7th, minor and major), as well as the combos. The great added value of those may suffice to justify the buy of this library (it's an open debate), and though there are no separate sections... it's a *complete orchestra*! Great intrinsical value for beginner. The intimate sound would help the beginner not to rely too much on the acoustics and write intelligently with contrasts and cunning doubling/octaving to make the things sound huge, as well as motivating him to learn a bit of mixing. It's more detailed than the Albions so you have the double-advantage, for a beginner, not to be overwhelmed and in the same time to be able to detail some bits here and there. In my opinion, it's not so much of a "Bernard Herrmann" library since it could fit Rota and Goodall stuff as well. But it's the library I've been waiting for (to recommend to some young composers in the music school I work in).



Fine perspective in helping me sort concerns (posted earlier) about choosing this new offering PRIOR to Albion One.
Really cannot do both now, so must choose. YOUR comments suggest my 'learner' status should come to speed sooner with BH Composer Toolkit, and then learn Albions when budget permits ?? Am I reading your meaning as intended ?


----------



## ghandizilla (Jun 16, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Having said that, I stumbled over a comment on YT by a guy named Phil Kay where I really think some poeple have either no life or just full of pissshit. I mean you are free to dislike things but show respect. Sometimes I think some people need after they stand up in the morning a fist in their face to know their role. (especially those YT people who constantly have a big mouth behind their PCs)



Noticed the same comment, which schocked me deeply. There was so much work to plan and curate those 150gb of samples... it's very disrespectful.


----------



## higgs (Jun 16, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I so hope you're kidding. Did you just blame the universe?



I suppose I could blame the universe since I'm part of it, but it's most likely the fault of a delicious tomatoey breakfast drink bathed in vodka - which is also part of the universe...


----------



## ghandizilla (Jun 16, 2017)

@sostenuto : I am not a huge fan of Albion One, because it sounds so huge out of the box the brass (notably) can sound synthy. So I'd really suggest BH and then getting separate sections (for example Cinematic Studio or 8dio Century Series). IMO you'd learn a lot more with BH than with Albion (you'll learn to widen and deepen the sound by your writing skills and not because it sounds good otb), and you will not be confined to epic realms.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> Noticed the same comment, which schocked me deeply. There was so much work to plan and curate those 150gb of samples... it's very disrespectful.



Don't be shocked, my friend. YouTube is the place where many people to go to try and control something they're not capable of creating themselves, via resoundingly negative remarks, etc.

To be more concise, it makes sad people feel better to pretend they have a say in something that's pretty much out of their depths as far as accomplishments go. I learned a long time ago: it's all bunk.

You'll know when there's a constructive, helpful criticism. Otherwise, I recommend (if you simply must choose a reaction), try pity for those folks. Many of them will never really do anything, and their trolling is the most empowering thing in their lives.

I didn't mean this to sound mean and cruel...I'm not them.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

higgs said:


> I suppose I could blame the universe since I'm part of it, but it's most likely the fault of a delicious tomatoey breakfast drink bathed in vodka - which is also part of the universe...



As a recovering alcoholic (experienced horrible DTs, 24 hours a day drinking etc), I so hope your situation changes. I mean that wholeheartedly. I've been sober for fifteen years, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. 

Wishing you a full recovery, my friend.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 16, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> @sostenuto : I am not a huge fan of Albion One, because it sounds so huge out of the box the brass (notably) can sound synthy. So I'd really suggest BH and then getting separate sections (for example Cinematic Studio or 8dio Century Series). IMO you'd learn a lot more with BH than with Albion (you'll learn to widen and deepen the sound by your writing skills and not because it sounds good otb), and you will not be confined to epic realms.



Many thanks for taking time for such specific niche in this discussion !! This helps notably as I have assorted 'basic' orchestral tools. SA quality is a given, and will feel far more confident now focusing on BH Composer Toolkit.
Must restrict further comment on this COMMERCIAL Announcement Thread.

Your earlier ' The chords are golden .... ' comment grabbed me !


----------



## Mornats (Jun 16, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> IMO you'd learn a lot more with BH than with Albion (you'll learn to widen and deepen the sound by your writing skills and not because it sounds good otb), and you will not be confined to epic realms.



Albion One was my first proper orchestral library and I'm still very much an amateur who's learning about how to create cinematic style tracks. I watched the walkthroughs of the BH library and would love it and would most likely have bought it over Albion One, partly for this reason.

Also this:



christianhenson said:


> For me I love the idea that someone who doesn't usually make orchestral music decides to buy her / his first sample lib and settles for this to stand out from the crowd and possibly create something totally different as her / his first orchestral piece than she / he would have done if they'd bought A1?



I would have bought it purely based on what Christian said here. I'm a noob when it comes to orchestration so I'll do things wrong and maybe they'll sound unique in the process.

I'm still deciding but I have to put a hold on buying libraries. I'm spending money on them like it's the spending that's the hobby and not the making music side of it. I'd also need another SSD as I'm all out of space.


----------



## higgs (Jun 16, 2017)

@Parsifal666 I was just playing around and being my normal goofy self.

I'm excited for this library. Truly excited. That's the real reason I shelled out the 400 clams. I've yet to be disappointed by a SF library purchase.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

higgs said:


> @Parsifal666 I was just playing around and being my normal goofy self.
> 
> I'm excited for this library. Truly excited. That's the real reason I shelled out the 400 clams. I've yet to be disappointed by a SF library purchase.



Whoo! Glad to hear it!

As for the member who mentioned BH or Albion One. Wow, that's kind of a toughie, especially for a beginner. As far as not having much dynamic range...I have to counter: Iceni is way more about that.

Put it this way: when sketching, Albion One more than covers the epic and soft and pretty much everything in between. Messing with the mics and the dynamics slider (for only two examples) gives you one heck of a lot more flexibility than the naysayers claim imo.

The BH might be a help in regard to orchestrating things, and that's great, but I'm not sure even the developers would recommend a specialized library like that over Albion One.

I could be wrong.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 16, 2017)

Cool added detail! Even as early-days orchestral guy, really comprehend that these are far from B/W perspectives and choices. Have noted prior Iceni/Uist comments, which widens current selection list. NO 'right' answers, just fine alternatives ......


----------



## Nuno (Jun 16, 2017)

Regarding the mics..on Paul's walkthrough we can see a "_stereo mixes" folder but on the product page it just says "Essential CTAO mics positions". So, I am wondering if the stereo mixes are part of the inital product or to be released later as an expansion...


----------



## khollister (Jun 16, 2017)

Not sure whether I'm jumping in or not yet. I love the orchestrations and mic choices, am undecided on the acoustics and am a little disappointed that there are no legato/slurrred full high strings. In spite of Spitfire's assertion that this is not a "vintage library", the acoustics and Herrmann orchestration/techniques seems to make everything sound like a Hitchcock movie score to some degree. Of course that may be the compositions and/or the power of suggestion, but I am not sure how I would use this with all of my other Spitfire orchestral libs except maybe with LCO. 

I think it is a great job by Spitfire if it fits into your repertoire or you are under time constraints for this type of "sound".


----------



## playz123 (Jun 16, 2017)

thereus said:


> Christian,
> 
> You just can't leave, can you?


Said in jest, I assume?  In any case, there are only a few people on this forum whose input I welcome as much as Christian's, so it's always a pleasure to read his comments, and I hope he continues to post as much and as often as possible. I, for one, have no desire to ever see him abandon this forum or any other. Just my thoughts.


----------



## ghandizilla (Jun 16, 2017)

The walkthroughs of SA are honest and well done. Proof : the library isn't released and yet we know how it sounds raw.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> The walkthroughs of SA are honest and well done. Proof : the library isn't released and yet we know how it sounds raw.



I agree completely. I was like many at first, too suspicious when I saw the walkthrough. After giving it just one more try I count myself as very impressed. Now I can't stop watching it lol!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm still wondering whether I might want LCO more...the sul tasto stuff really sounds terrific imo.


----------



## spaunsam7 (Jun 16, 2017)

Does anyone know if Andy B will be doing a demo with this library? I have a feeling he can make something truly amazing with it.


----------



## scottu (Jun 16, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Do you not feel that the instrument patches are important as they're recorded in a totally different room to ALL the symphonic and Albions? Also the playing styles are BH's preferred instruction, so in order to have a tool kit that you can really have an "everything you need to create a modern take on a BH style score" without requiring an Albion (which is recorded to a different aesthetic in a different room) or a Chamber strings is preferable so it isn't just a top-up library for existing SF users? For me I love the idea that someone who doesn't usually make orchestral music decides to buy her / his first sample lib and settles for this to stand out from the crowd and possibly create something totally different as her / his first orchestral piece than she / he would have done if they'd bought A1?
> 
> Just my thoughts as a composer.... right, back to editing that vlog!


I do agree that's who it's for, which is probably why it's not really for me. My disappointment is only that I don't have a use for it, not that I don't think it's useful. It's the highest quality brilliant stuff as usual. I'll just wait *somewhat* patiently for the choral library and add in that I would kill for an awesome set of classical saxophone libraries.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 16, 2017)

Was this recorded in the same room as LCO?


----------



## ghandizilla (Jun 16, 2017)

Charlie Clouser uses LCO a lot. It means a lot to me. Concerning Andy Blaney: he's such gifted that hearing what he can deliver with Bernard Hermann Composers Toolkit would be truly inspiring, as a composer.


----------



## rvb (Jun 16, 2017)

Haha WHAT?! Just watched Paul's walkthrough..... this one really blew me away. Haha, amazing sound!!!!! I need this in my life!!


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 16, 2017)

If one had ALL the Albion's, Evo's, & LCO strings in their arsenal would they not be able to get them to sound like the all articulations, chords, and combos of instruments in this new library with a bit of tweaking...or is this just a different beast altogether?

In Paul's basic walk-though, it's a guess to tell if we actually could as some of the sounds had to be played quite quickly...as it's such a huge amount of patches & sounds to get through for demonstration.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 16, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> If one had ALL the Albion's, Evo's, & LCO strings in their arsenal would they not be able to get them to sound like the all articulations, chords, and combos of instruments in this new library with a bit of tweaking...or is this just a different beast altogether?
> 
> In Paul's basic walk-though, it's a guess to tell if we actually could as some of the sounds had to be played quite quickly...as it's such a huge amount of patches & sounds to get through for demonstration.



Whew !! Strong comments and welcome ...... No issue with most anything SA, yet order of acquisition remains.
Albions great, no question, yet now more comfortable moving BH Composer Toolkit top of list.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jun 16, 2017)

Have to say, after listening to the walkthrough, that this is excellent value from Spitfire.

I think a lot of the questions people have about this vs. Albion etc. are malformed. BH, like Albion, offers an "orchestra in a box", no question. It's not whether one or the other is "better" or "more complete" in the abstract. It's which fits a composer's creative creative preferences better.

Huge kudos to Spitfire for bringing such a great acoustic to the market. Both the recording and the unique patches are great.


----------



## khollister (Jun 16, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> If one had ALL the Albion's, Evo's, & LCO strings in their arsenal would they not be able to get them to sound like the all articulations, chords, and combos of instruments in this new library with a bit of tweaking...or is this just a different beast altogether?
> 
> In Paul's basic walk-though, it's a guess to tell if we actually could as some of the sounds had to be played quite quickly...as it's such a huge amount of patches & sounds to get through for demonstration.



That's where I'm at - I already own all the Albions, SSS, SCS, SSB, SSW, LCO, Masse, HZ01, Mural EVO and much of the other AIR hall libs (Percussion, Harp, Cimbalom, etc). BH is a great library based on the video but I don't think I need it.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm in the boat of "I don't think I need it" but pretty sure I will get it one day.




...........beautiful............


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 16, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> Have to say, after listening to the walkthrough, that this is excellent value from Spitfire.
> 
> I think a lot of the questions people have about this vs. Albion etc. are malformed. BH, like Albion, offers an "orchestra in a box", no question. It's not whether one or the other is "better" or "more complete" in the abstract. It's which fits a composer's creative creative preferences better.
> 
> Huge kudos to Spitfire for bringing such a great acoustic to the market. Both the recording and the unique patches are great.



Reasonable for more experienced Users _ knowing their 'creative preferences better'. Others (maybe like me) may have much solid experience with specific Instrument work, yet Orchestra/Cinematic is a very new challenge, and little clue where to start. Clearly must jump in the pool, but simply hope to pick the spot with no large rocks beneath !! 
Good news is : Albions, LCO, BH Composer Toolkit, ... are all solid choices. It's not about 'better', but which is perhaps a preferred cornerstone / base to build on ??


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 16, 2017)

I think there's so much variety in this large library that anyone can compose original music- in fact, I already got some ideas based on Paul's walk through demo


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 16, 2017)

So then would this be considered a starter library?


----------



## markleake (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm surprised at the amount of content in the library. The chords and FX sound very useful. Generally it seems fairly comprehensive in what it covers, and getting some mixed instruments to sound like that is hard. So it would be quite a useful "quick composition" library, although maybe not covering _some_ of the basics for the orchestra sections. It doesn't necessarily do away with the Albions, so to speak, but it seems to me like it would be a very good entry point for new starters, regardless. It even has some sounds that would be very well suited to cartoony style writing. And some of the brass sounds beautiful (those chords!). Well done to Spitfire, as this seems a very good library!

What I do miss personally is the hall sound. It is good that Spitfire are releasing dryer libraries, as they can be more flexible, but the obvious downside is you are missing out on the wonderful big hall sound that sets Spitfire libraries apart (assuming you like that sound, as I know the occasional person who doesn't so much).

One thing... it misses out on some legatos compared to Albions, which does make me question whether it really is a good pick for beginners.

Like others though, I don't think I need it currently given I have too much similar stuff which I haven't got anywhere near exploring fully yet. I'll keep it on my "bucket list", although maybe not at the top.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 16, 2017)

I think @christianhenson is spot on. if I was just starting out I'd rather buy this than Alb1. Especially at the intro price.

The four main reasons are 1) this has smaller more precise brushes than Albion, and 2) it has lots more combos of woodwinds to play around with, and 3) it's drier and more flexible in that regard, and 4) you'll sound different from all the Albion1+Damage composers.

I think if you already have lots of orch libraries it's more of a "wait until you get asked to write in this style" library.


----------



## markleake (Jun 16, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> So then would this be considered a starter library?


I don't think Spitfire necessarily intend it to be that, but it seems to me like it would be. But as I comment above, it is lacking legatos a bit, so that to me personally would make me hesitate if it was my first (or near first) library.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 16, 2017)

if this was called "Close Studio Orchestra" then it would probably sell less well but be more clear why it's a cool option for a starter lib.


----------



## markleake (Jun 16, 2017)

NoamL said:


> if this was called "Close Studio Orchestra" then it would probably sell less well but be more clear why it's a cool option for a starter lib.


Totally agree... it would be positioned more clearly. There's plenty in this library that would make it a great starter library. The sound quality seems very high. Just add a bit of reverb, and you could do lots with this library just by itself.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 16, 2017)

NoamL said:


> if this was called "Close Studio Orchestra" then it would probably sell less well but be more clear why it's a cool option for a starter lib.



When considering Albion ONE, in this BH Composer Tools discussion, how much gets factored in for Darwin Percussion Ensemble, Brunel Loops, Stephenson's Steam Band content or mainly focus on Orchestral ?? 
Struggling (with no prior exposure) to sort these many posts before going with BH Composer Tools.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 16, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I think if you already have lots of orch libraries it's more of a "wait until you get asked to write in this style" library.



exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 16, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> When considering Albion ONE, in this BH Composer Tools discussion, how much gets factored in for Darwin Percussion Ensemble, Brunel Loops, Stephenson's Steam Band content or mainly focus on Orchestral ??
> Struggling (with no prior exposure) to sort these many posts before going with BH Composer Tools.



Darwin Percussion is great. The other stuff is good too but I find fewer uses for it.

About Darwin Percussion though: it's very good for single percussion hits (low and sub bass especially), for cymbals, and for single metal hits. It's less useful for building grooves and percussion patterns, and it doesn't have the "traditional" orchestral percussion like snare, timpani, etc. It's more like an add-on of "epic cinematic percussion." What I mean here is that Albion 1 won't completely fill all your needs for orchestral percussion; you'll likely need another library eventually. But it's a cool set of tools that will keep being useful.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 16, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Darwin Percussion is great. The other stuff is good too but I find fewer uses for it.
> 
> About Darwin Percussion though: it's very good for single percussion hits (low and sub bass especially), for cymbals, and for single metal hits. It's less useful for building grooves and percussion patterns, and it doesn't have the "traditional" orchestral percussion like snare, timpani, etc. It's more like an add-on of "epic cinematic percussion." What I mean here is that Albion 1 won't completely fill all your needs for orchestral percussion; you'll likely need another library eventually. But it's a cool set of tools that will keep being useful.



Many thanks for clarifying. Leaning toward BH Composer Tools for 'starter'; with some twinges after having Albion ONE at top of list for some time.  No way to be disappointed, just a different place to get started. 

Cheers!


----------



## Reaktor (Jun 16, 2017)

markleake said:


> I don't think Spitfire necessarily intend it to be that, but it seems to me like it would be. But as I comment above, it is lacking legatos a bit, so that to me personally would make me hesitate if it was my first (or near first) library.



I agree with this. I have always wanted this kind of tonal sound and I was waiting for this library ever since it's premise was released on their website, but this was over 1.5 year ago. Ever since CSS changed the scene by becoming my all-around string library. No, it's not perfect, not by far, but it took the basic sound quality to certain level. 

Since then I bought quite a few libraries, such as Chris Hein series, 8Dio, Symphonic Series, both Albion 1 and One... well, I have well over 20-30 major and ~30-50 side libraries already and can't really even remember everything. Talk about arms race! 

I took a little break from composing, about 4 months without even logging here, and was surprised to see Hermann library was finally released. Exciting! After listening for video samples I was bit excited, especially for low strings and string/brass combinations, but at the same time everything sounded somehow familiar...

I had just picked up Cornucopia Strings 2 from sale and was really impressed by the sound it provides. It's definitely not your core-library, but it has nice lively vintage tone. I decided to try layering CSS and Cornucopia 2 bass + cello and was surprised how close it came to Hermann sound. This simply put my most wanted library to bad position: I already have dozens of libraries which have eaten the need for Hermann tone :(

Just by listening for video samples I'm safe to say that I would recommend this for anyone who has just started. This is exactly what I initially wanted from Albion 1 and One when I started building my collection, but if you have already bought lots of smaller supplementary libraries you might be able to find same tone by simply layering right patches.

I initially feared layering different libraries as they have different rooms. Since then I learned to stop caring and start composing. I have spent way too much time trying to find "perfect room" sound, while at the same time I have been writing poor/mediocre composition for instrument families (and way too much sustain notes). Now I just try something and trust my initial instinct: it either works or it doesn't, and start writing. Now layering is my friend.

Congratz for Spitfire though! Oh how I wish you had released this year ago...


----------



## Nuno (Jun 17, 2017)

markleake said:


> What I do miss personally is the hall sound. It is good that Spitfire are releasing dryer libraries, as they can be more flexible, but the obvious downside is you are missing out on the wonderful big hall sound that sets Spitfire libraries apart (assuming you like that sound, as I know the occasional person who doesn't so much).
> .



This is exactly what makes me a bit hesitant about buying this library. The spitfire distinctive sound is there but the hall isn't. I know it is supposed to be a more focused and flexible sound but I have found over the time that my mixing skills aren't great and never had the patience to learn it. And Spitfire always made my life so easy with ever other libraries that I bought in this regard. At least if I could put my hands on a beautiful Air Lyindhurst IR (I know it's not possible) or something similar, or even a good tutorial on how to mix it with other SF libraries would make my decision easier..


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> I agree with this. I have always wanted this kind of tonal sound and I was waiting for this library ever since it's premise was released on their website, but this was over 1.5 year ago. Ever since CSS changed the scene by becoming my all-around string library. No, it's not perfect, not by far, but it took the basic sound quality to certain level.
> 
> Since then I bought quite a few libraries, such as Chris Hein series, 8Dio, Symphonic Series, both Albion 1 and One... well, I have well over 20-30 major and ~30-50 side libraries already and can't really even remember everything. Talk about arms race!
> 
> ...



Well geez @Reaktor now you have me checking out the (currently supa cheap) Cornucopia  .

But then, I was much more interested in the BH library for the instrument combinations. I have _*so*_ many string libraries (and if I were to break down and get another it would probably be LCO)....

the Hermann just seems very special.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 17, 2017)

Well after watching the walkthrough, for me this is firmly in the "I don't need it but I really want it!" folder! I'm looking forward to a few more walkthroughs/examples before pulling the trigger as I'm really interested to know if this library could pull off a rendition of the Bad Day at Black Rock main title (I know it's not Herrmann but it's very much in the same genre IMO) - I love that theme. I think it's pretty refreshing it's not drenched in reverb/ambiance and could really make this a go-to orchestral library in the long run.


----------



## rvb (Jun 17, 2017)

For me personally the walkthrough sounds like this will most likely become my all time go-to library orchestra. But unfortunately I have some saving to do!


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 17, 2017)

Just a reminder to all that this is a SA commercial announcement thread and to please not advertise or promote other libraries!

Also, funnily enough it seems the things that other people are concerned about are the things that actually excite me. Specifically the drier acoustic. Half-section string flautandos and harmonics in a dry acoustic? Don't have that in my arsenal. Same with harmonics, low strings in octaves etc 

Not to mention the incredibly useful low strings w/ trombones and chord patches which I think are invaluable no matter what your skill level. Sequencing a horn chord with three separate patches or voices sounds a hell of a lot different to just a recording of a performed horn chord. Same with strings and trombones and octave recordings. And all in a DRIER space. THATS what I'm excited about.


----------



## Iskra (Jun 17, 2017)

I think sound, the huge amount of content and the combis are awesome, and price is right for the amount of content you get. I also think drier is closed to BH spirit, so to speak. I don't think it would be difficult to match with other libraries with the room baked in. Just put a nice tail with your reverb of choice and play a little by ear with a few parameters, no? 
Also, same as was mentioned about the chords, I think combis are even more useful. Stacking clarinets and flutes from different patches does not sound the same as the musicians playing together in the same session and room. Not even close. That's why I think the flutes+piccolo or the clarinets+flutes are incredibly handy patches. 
So, kudos to Spitfire team, to translate the spirit of BH to a library without getting 'cheesy' is really difficult, and from the walkthru it seems like they achieved an astonishing result. Respectful to the the master himself and flexible for 2017 and also 1960 sound if you are inclined to.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 17, 2017)

MisteR said:


> Was this recorded in the same room as LCO?


Oops, just answering my own question: LCO recorded on the dry stage at King's Cross. Info was on the FAQ Page for LCO.

Enjoyed Paul's Herrmannesque walkthrough (and the technicolor color timing). Love the sounds of the BH winds. Looking forward to picking this up soon.


----------



## Reaktor (Jun 17, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> Just a reminder to all that this is a SA commercial announcement thread and to please not advertise or promote other libraries!



... and by this I think you mean my post.

I *really* dislike the idea that one couldn't do comparison between libraries, no matter how much this forum is meant for commercial posts. I clearly stated that I would recommend this library for everyone who really need good starting points, but at the same time I'm making a statement that some people might be paying $400-500 for something they don't need. Is this morally wrong? OR even better, is this against rules of forum? ... and if it is, I'm *so sorry* for not following the rules. 

I'm not affiliated by makers of CS2 and I get no benefits for stating that I was pleased by it. Many buyers might be unaware of what they own and how they might be fine with what they got.

I really get the idea how much community loves individual commercial developers, as the scene is so small, but I think it would be piss poor decision to restrict individual comparison opinions between libraries. If developers make good enough products they have no need to whine for someone giving alternative opinions - and neither should their potential customers (VI community).

And one more time - I really love what SA did here. Unfortunately it's too late for me, as I already found... well, apparently I can't say it by name... way cheaper alternative solution ( with lots of other supplementary libraries which cost me dearly).


----------



## Iskra (Jun 17, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> restrict individual comparison opinions between libraries.


Comparing different libraries, that's when the sample talk forum comes in handy, don't you think? 
Same as we like to talk about hardware gear but that doesn't belong to this forum or sample talk. That's not restriction at all, just organization and netiquette.
And back to BH toolkit...


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 17, 2017)

Nuno said:


> Regarding the mics..on Paul's walkthrough we can see a "_stereo mixes" folder but on the product page it just says "Essential CTAO mics positions". So, I am wondering if the stereo mixes are part of the inital product or to be released later as an expansion...


Hi there. The stereo mixes are part of the original product, not an expansion to come later. Ben.


----------



## JonSolo (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks Ben.

And everything else- here--->http://vi-control.net/community/threads/bernard-herrmann-composer-toolkit-discussion.62836/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

Seriously excited for the upcoming walkthroughs, I've been laboriously poring over the one currently out.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 17, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> I *really* dislike the idea that one couldn't do comparison between libraries, no matter how much this forum is meant for commercial posts.



I was referring to several different posts. You can dislike it all you want but the developers pay money to post in the Commercial Announcements subgroup and it's been a long established and discussed preference that all comparisons and discussion of other products happen in the Sample Talk subgroup.


----------



## Reaktor (Jun 17, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> I was referring to several different posts. You can dislike it all you want but the developers pay money to post in the Commercial Announcements subgroup and it's been a long established and discussed preference that all comparisons and discussion of other products happen in the Sample Talk subgroup.



Ok, if it stands as a rule for this forum then I will of course respect that - even if I disagree with it.

Could you please explain your statement : "developers pay money to post in the Commercial Announcements" . If this is true then I see things from different perspective... Even I wouldn't like getting alternative opinions for product in commercial spot, but free spots I see as no-mans-land. I haven't heard that developers would have to pay for commercial announcement -threads.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 17, 2017)

Do devs pay to be in this forum? Now I'm curious. I'll post a thread and see if I get charged or banned or it gets deleted.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 17, 2017)

My understanding is that developers that post advertising a product in the CA sub-forum pay for that. If this is incorrect then maybe a moderator can clarify?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 17, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Do devs pay to be in this forum? Now I'm curious. I'll post a thread and see if I get charged or banned or it gets deleted.



A bit new here to get crabby, but did post on this earlier. This COMMERCIAL Announcement category begs for violation of its rules ! Very much a 'gray' area and some get slapped down while others seem to be tolerable. This is clearly going to continue as so many wish to enjoy useful discussion. 

Seems like every 'paid' entry here should generate a parallel SAMPLE Talk entry. Then violating posts can be automatically moved (and poster warned if desired). I learn so much here, but really gets uncomfortable trying to extract needed info .... then trying to remember NOT to mention other highly-related products! 

Many more creative people here than I, and perhaps they can come up with an ideal solution.


----------



## Reaktor (Jun 17, 2017)

To be honest I find it strange if different product releases and/or techniques (such as layering) couldn't be compared against new commercial announcement.

I see difference between paid commercial spot and community driven thread and I do respect the effort SA has put to their product. I do not by any means mean to say bad against what they have done, but I do want give clear statement that they were late on my case and some other may feel so as well. I have spent way too many bucks on libraries which I realized I don't need and to my moral ground it would fit to help people to find which combinations of libraries fit for their needs. This doesn't make Hermann library any lesser - it's clearly a point of view.

I find it hard to understand why we would need two different threads for discussion such as this.

Edit:

I seem to follow a pattern here, as I did give some critical aspects on.. well, can I say it by name, or am I advertising other library? Maybe not... Well, it has something to do with rhythm and somethinglogy... Anyway, I gave opinions against library because they used word "groundbreaking", which I though it really wasn't. It was great stand-alone product, but for something to be groundbreaking on same aspect I would have expected to be able to load own samples for loops, as were few others. I know it was lot to ask due to restrictions on Kontakt... still, I (remember getting /) got somewhat similar feedback that we shouldn't bash developers. I'm against this view. It's a bit harsh, but I think we shouldn't use PR words which products aren't worth of.

.....logy is a great standalone library with great presets and I recommend it for anyone. Unfortunate that I didn't see it as groundbreaking.

Hermann library is an excellent library for everyone who need it (but maybe not for those who have already gathered lots of libraries).

... and I love and respect both developers, as they are the inspiration for our work - but I do not worship 'em and praise every release. Critical reception can take things forward.

I feel like I'm showing myself an negative complainer, even though that's not what I mean.


----------



## JonSolo (Jun 17, 2017)

Paid or not, none of this is relevant to the topic. Including this post. Point and case.

On topic- here is hoping to a slightly early release for pre-orders!!!!!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Paid or not, none of this is relevant to the topic. Including this post. Point and case.
> 
> On topic- here is hoping to a slightly early release for pre-orders!!!!!



One of the best pieces of news I've heard lately is that SF might just extend the pre-order to right after release. That bodes VERY well for me, as I don't even get paid until June 3rd.

I should mention in my case Spitfire has always had _freakishly_ great support, and I think that's one of the best reasons why their libraries are a bit pricey. Counting all things in, they really aren't.


----------



## noises on (Jun 17, 2017)

SimonViklund said:


> I wonder how this would blend with Sonokinetic's Espressivo, which has very BH inspired lines.


Yes,...before this library was declared....I was so close to pulling the trigger on the Sono Espressivo.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 17, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Could you please explain your statement : "developers pay money to post in the Commercial Announcements" .


It is very easy to understand: every d..mn.d time you want to post your 'opinion' you pay $100.-
Now do you get it?

We live in a world where everyone seems entiltled to their own opinion, but if you have to pay for it, I believe a lot of people will stop posting their precious opinions on websites.

(Sry spitfire, back to your fantastic bh lib)


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 17, 2017)

Well, not really. They can 'apparently' post their opinions freely ... as long as competitors' product names are not used. Understandable, no problem, just quite easy to get caught in the moment and violate that rule. For me, it's not intentional, usually the result of jumping back & forth from SAMPLE Talk. 
In this case, already an active ST Thread going and maybe 'less' attention to CA Thread .... 
Yin Yang


----------



## Nuno (Jun 17, 2017)

Iskra said:


> I think sound, the huge amount of content and the combis are awesome, and price is right for the amount of content you get. I also think drier is closed to BH spirit, so to speak. I don't think it would be difficult to match with other libraries with the room baked in. Just put a nice tail with your reverb of choice and play a little by ear with a few parameters, no?



Yes. I (h)ear you


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> One of the best pieces of news I've heard lately is that SF might just extend the pre-order to right after release. That bodes VERY well for me, as I don't even get paid until June 3rd.
> 
> I should mention in my case Spitfire has always had _freakishly_ great support, and I think that's one of the best reasons why their libraries are a bit pricey. Counting all things in, they really aren't.



I assume you mean you don't get paid until JULY 3rd. From the SF BH webpage:

"This inspiring library is available at the launch promotional price of 20% off RRP until *6th July 2017."*

A couple of weeks after the release, very nice of them.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I assume you mean you don't get paid until JULY 3rd. From the SF BH webpage:
> 
> "This inspiring library is available at the launch promotional price of 20% off RRP until *6th July 2017."*
> 
> A couple of weeks after the release, very nice of them.



Ewwps, sorry. And *YAY! *


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

This is probably not exactly apropos to the topic, but I just heard this piece (somebody recently uploaded it, hmmm..  )

Plenty of sensational music here.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> This is probably not exactly apropos to the topic, but I just heard this piece (somebody recently uploaded it, hmmm..  )
> 
> Plenty of sensational music here.




Terrific stuff! Sooooo, which SA offerings infuse this capability for me NOW ??  I'm ready to $$$$$ ........

BTW .... 'ALL' is not a valid Reply !!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Terrific stuff! Sooooo, which SA offerings infuse this capability for me NOW ??  I'm ready to $$$$$ ........
> 
> BTW .... 'ALL' is not a valid Reply !!



How about the strings! I knew the movie from waaaay back (a good one, kind of a homage to the devastating masterpiece that is Vertigo). But I had no idea just how fine that soundtrack was. Loving it.


----------



## procreative (Jun 19, 2017)

Is there any chance of a follow up video concentrating on the chords/combos/fx?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 19, 2017)

These got my attentions: *chords/combos/fx*. It seems like I have the other areas covered in other libraries but these three areas are 'something new'. Probably worth it just for these.


----------



## geronimo (Jun 19, 2017)

Wha's the difference between Close 1 and Close 2 mics, please ?


----------



## ghandizilla (Jun 19, 2017)

geronimo said:


> Wha's the difference between Close 1 and Close 2 mics, please ?



My guess: they may be placed on opposite sides so you can simulate divisis.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 19, 2017)

I would like that Spitfire will realease expansions for this library, otherwise more volumes


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 19, 2017)

The In Action is here!! 

See Oliver talk through his composition for the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit trailer. 

​


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 19, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> The In Action is here!!
> 
> See Oliver talk through his composition for the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit trailer.
> 
> ​




*YAY!*


----------



## JonSolo (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, this is great.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 19, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Yes, this is great.



There's that really precious, fat and mega-warm sound to the long strings. The percussion sounds pretty excellent to me, and this is coming from someone who owns FAR too many percussion libraries.


----------



## VinRice (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi y'all. Well, I seem determined to give Spitfire all my money. Having just bought Chamber Strings and LCO (Albion was my gateway drug) I swore that was it. Then this comes along. The strings and percussion in that room sound exceptional - much more body and punch than in a hall. 20th Century modern is my jam. I'm going to buy this - I just haven't admitted it to myself yet.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 19, 2017)

Well that in action convinced me...just need to find the money now!


----------



## Musicam (Jun 19, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> The In Action is here!!
> 
> See Oliver talk through his composition for the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit trailer.
> 
> ​




I WANT A CINEMA!


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 20, 2017)

geronimo said:


> Wha's the difference between Close 1 and Close 2 mics, please ?


Hi Geronimo. The two close mics are two different options for close mics around the instruments. Where there are two instrument groups, for example Trumpet and Xylophone, C1 will be the close mics for the Trumpet and C2 the close mics for the Xylophone. Bear in mind that even with only C2 faded up, you will still be able to hear the trumpet as they were playing together in the same room. Ben


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 20, 2017)

For awhile I was juggling London Contemporary Strings and this library; LCO because of the bewitching sul tastos and of course plenty of other semi-rare articulations (plus, I had to face the fact that I have so many great libraries now that pretty much everything I buy from here out is going to be in the niche realm). LCO is of course also less expensive than the Herrmann, which similarly attracted me.

However, the _design_ of the BH (most particularly the combos and of course there seems to be a sweet sul tasto patch in there as well) has completely sold me over LCO. I think the whole "theme" nature of this library worked really profoundly on me on two levels, and the most important one being my relistening to all the classic Bernard soundtracks and being really awed and long-term inspired, as well as the terrific sound of the library itself as a whole.

I SO did not want to spend anything more until Black Friday, especially on anything containing strings (just bought EVO 3 less than a month ago).

Sigh. I can't practice what I preach apologies!


----------



## khollister (Jun 20, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> For awhile I was juggling London Contemporary Strings and this library; LCO because of the bewitching sul tastos and of course plenty of other semi-rare articulations (plus, I had to face the fact that I have so many great libraries now that pretty much everything I buy from here out is going to be in the niche realm). LCO is of course also less expensive than the Herrmann, which similarly attracted me.
> 
> However, the _design_ of the BH (most particularly the combos and of course there seems to be a sweet sul tasto patch in there as well) has completely sold me over LCO. I think the whole "theme" nature of this library worked really profoundly on me on two levels, and the most important one being my relistening to all the classic Bernard soundtracks and being really awed and long-term inspired, as well as the terrific sound of the library itself as a whole.
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad - I'm weakening as well. Even though I don't need it, I'm really wanting it after going through the videos and samples again


----------



## ModalRealist (Jun 20, 2017)

@Parsifal666 don't feel too bad. I've not bought—indeed, have not desired to buy—a library since over 12 months ago. But unfortunately BH has totally grabbed me. I even love the synth content.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 20, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> For awhile I was juggling London Contemporary Strings and this library; LCO because of the bewitching sul tastos and of course plenty of other semi-rare articulations (plus, I had to face the fact that I have so many great libraries now that pretty much everything I buy from here out is going to be in the niche realm). LCO is of course also less expensive than the Herrmann, which similarly attracted me.
> 
> However, the _design_ of the BH (most particularly the combos and of course there seems to be a sweet sul tasto patch in there as well) has completely sold me over LCO. I think the whole "theme" nature of this library worked really profoundly on me on two levels, and the most important one being my relistening to all the classic Bernard soundtracks and being really awed and long-term inspired, as well as the terrific sound of the library itself as a whole.
> 
> ...



CRUD !!!  Was just starting to lean heavily toward LCO, as cost is notably different (EDU) scenario. 
Are you sayin you do not feel you can tweak/FX LCO and get really close to BH sound ???


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 20, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> @Parsifal666 don't feel too bad. I've not bought—indeed, have not desired to buy—a library since over 12 months ago. But unfortunately BH has totally grabbed me. I even love the synth content.



I basically discovered the Ondes Martenot through that video (I had always thought that was a theremin I was hearing, now I hear the distinct difference and really like it). 

I have to admit, I'm on the "theme" library bandwagon...dreaming of a Richard Strauss one next, with all the attendant combinations, HUGE orchestra, etc.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 20, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> CRUD !!!  Was just starting to lean heavily toward LCO, as cost is notably different (EDU) scenario.
> Are you sayin you do not feel you can tweak/FX LCO and get really close to BH sound ???



No. It's more that LCO would be added on top of Hollywood, Albion, EVOs, Action Strings, Session Strings...I can't even remember some of the string libraries I have. The BH is a far more rounded (and for me, immersive) library. 

Still, from fooling with LCO a bit at a friend's, it's inevitable I'll get it. The BH has simply caused me way more inspiration.

It's apparent from youtube that one can get a Hermann sound if you have, say, the tools I listed above besides BH. But to have that out of the box theme at my fingertips...very nice for an old composer who's interested in having a bit of that BH magic perhaps rub off


----------



## geronimo (Jun 20, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Geronimo. The two close mics are two different options for close mics around the instruments. Where there are two instrument groups, for example Trumpet and Xylophone, C1 will be the close mics for the Trumpet and C2 the close mics for the Xylophone. Bear in mind that even with only C2 faded up, you will still be able to hear the trumpet as they were playing together in the same room. Ben



Many thanks; ordered so I will hear that in a few days.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi everyone! The User Manual is now live on our site to whet your appetite


----------



## Musicam (Jun 21, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi everyone! The User Manual is now live on our site to whet your appetite



Thank you!  When can I download it?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 21, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Thank you!  When can I download it?


Rel. Date is June, 22nd.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 21, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Rel. Date is June, 22nd.


Thanks! I cannot wait, tomorrow!


----------



## mac (Jun 21, 2017)

Sat here waiting for the flood of psycho prelude remakes to be posted.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 21, 2017)

I got an email and am downloading now. Has anyone else gotten this, or am I downloading 137 gigs of virusware????


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 21, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> I got an email and am downloading now. Has anyone else gotten this, or am I downloading 137 gigs of virusware????


Don't worry, you're good


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 21, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> I got an email and am downloading now. Has anyone else gotten this, or am I downloading 137 gigs of virusware????



Did this get released early (today)?


----------



## Heizenhaus (Jun 21, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Did this get released early (today)?


Apparently. Like Soundhound I got the mail today and am 30 GB in.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 21, 2017)

Heizenhaus said:


> Apparently. Like Soundhound I got the mail today and am 30 GB in.



I'm Hulk-green with envy!


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 21, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi everyone! The User Manual is now live on our site to whet your appetite



I really like that the manual displays *what specific films were in mind* for each patch and listed. Nice Touch guys!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2017)

I love B. Herrmann's film music, but not sure I want, or need to sound like him in 2017, I also don't know if the library is going to be useful in a general sense if I already have lots of Spitfire libraries, including their Chamber strings, and full orchestra ?

So, what is this B.H. library good for in a general sense, (i.e. if I'm not after sounding emulating the B.H. sound) ?

How useful are the Strings in this library ? and how do they differ from the other Spitfire Strings ? Is it just the smaller hall they were sampled in ?

For now, I'm undecided, and not sure I need this library. I would like to hear some feedback/thoughts of those who already purchased it, how they like it ? why they purchased it ? and if it is a very good value for complementing their current library collection ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 21, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I love B. Herrmann's film music, but not sure I want, or need to sound like him in 2017



That's like saying I don't want to sound like, say..._Mahler _in 2017. Mahler's music is _*easily*_ just as relevant today as it was back in the early 20th century (if not more so in the face of all the miserable suck known as contemporary music), and believe me, if you could write and sound just like Mahler/Herrmann today, you wouldn't be here. You'd have too many commissions. A great composer is a great composer, and if you can learn a bunch from one, don't hesitate.

However, I might have misread your meaning, so I apologize in advance if so.

I doubt many people want to sound exactly like Herrmann, nor will this library or any other do that for them. Plus if someone wants to be the _caliber_ of composer that Hermann was and remains, well I'm not sure anyone besides Williams, Goldsmith, (probably Shore) have been anywhere _near_ that since (a noble goal to shoot for, of course...achieving it ain't going to come from some specific library, that's for sure).

Seems to me Spitfire took their best sounding instruments and recorded them with the overriding theme in order to give people an in depth understanding of Herrmann's orchestration idiosyncracies and general musical Weltanschauung. The former alone makes this library already a bargain, even at full retail.

That said, this is someone who's waiting until July (when I get paid for my last commission) to buy the library, and my views are thus limited. This is just my take on it, nothing more.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

in case anyone haven't noticed, spitfire just posted a new demo of this library composed by Andy Blaney. I AM DEAD.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> That's like saying I don't want to sound like, say..._Mahler _in 2017. Mahler's music is _*easily*_ just as relevant today as it was back in the early 20th century (if not more so in the face of all the miserable suck known as contemporary music), and believe me, if you could write and sound just like Mahler/Herrmann today, you wouldn't be here. You'd have too many commissions. A great composer is a great composer, and if you can learn a bunch from one, don't hesitate.
> 
> However, I might have misread your meaning, so I apologize in advance if so.
> 
> ...



Hi Parsifal666,

I'm basically interested in getting a better understanding of how useful this library is for myself, if I already have other Spitfire Libraries that cover the entire orchestra.

I know that B.H had his unique character sound achieved via his orchestration ideas, and composition skills. So, is the bigger value here the baked combinations of instruments they offer ? or the small hall the library is recorded in ? or both, or .... ? 

i.e. if this library didn't have any reference to B.Herrmann, what would be another good title for it ?

Q. What is the primary reason/s you are buying this library ?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 21, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> in case anyone haven't noticed, spitfire just posted a new demo of this library composed by Andy Blaney. I AM DEAD.




You know, this _does_ sound old school, in a very fine way  . I'm wondering what was used for effects, i.e. whether they were onboard (I'd be surprised).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 21, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Parsifal666,
> 
> I'm basically interested in getting a better understanding of how useful this library is for myself, if I already have other Spitfire Libraries that cover the entire orchestra.
> 
> ...



I'd positively say the combinations, performed by a top set of musicians in what sounds like under terrific circumstances, recorded with a fascinating overall theme.

I guess this could be called a "Classic Cinema Orchestrator's Toolkit" if not Bernard Hermann, probably for the relative underemphasis on electronics as well as other variables.

I'm buying this library because I had a bit of a Bernard Herrmann revelation after knowing very little about him (this despite being a huge fan of the films Vertigo, Psycho, North by Northwest, Obsession, etc.). I was knocked out not just by his music, but the way it worked in the films. To me this gives me a way of thoroughly understanding and applying certain techniques used (and some innovated) by one of the big 3 of film composers.

Back when I first fell in love with Wagner's operas, I just had to learn everything I could about his style: orchestration idosyncracies; when, where. and what instruments were used in each scene, everything. I completely immersed myself in his music, orchestration, arranging, and it paid off for me hugely. I had a whole new, wildly useful set of tools to make my own. This library helps me do so a lot easier than the way I went cuckoo over Wagner and late-era Beethoven in the early part of this century.

I look back now and marvel at how much work had to be done collating all that information; had something like the BH been available back then I would have saved _months_ of study, easily.

The philosopher Hegel looked at pretty much everything as being triadic: thesis, antithesis, synthesis. That's kind of what happens when people take what they learned and run with it. Even Beethoven laboriously copied by hand the scores of Haydn and Mozart in his early years, and then arguably trumped them with what he learned (don't hate me, Wolfies).

Uh, I kind of went on a tangent there...again!


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

I think the main deal breaker for me to have decided to not immediately buy this was that it would've been nice to at least have the option of xylophone and trumpet recorded separately


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 21, 2017)

The only deal breaker for me is the size. I was begging, borrowing, and whatever to preorder it, but then I was gobsmacked by the size. I have to get a whole new SSD card for this, thus I'm going cuckoo waiting.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> The only deal breaker for me is the size. I was begging, borrowing, and whatever to preorder it, but then I was gobsmacked by the size. I have to get a whole new SSD card for this, thus I'm going cuckoo waiting.



Lol!! Actually for me as well. But size is so not musical things related so I find other things to rationalize as my reason to not spend when I really don't have 100% a good reason to lol


----------



## nulautre (Jun 21, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> The only deal breaker for me is the size. I was begging, borrowing, and whatever to preorder it, but then I was gobsmacked by the size. I have to get a whole new SSD card for this, thus I'm going cuckoo waiting.


I had enough room on my laptop for the library... just not enough to install it. I ended up getting a cheapo ($50) 1TB drive to download it then i'll move it to my local drive.

Just did the napkin math... should take around 24 hours to complete the download... guess i'll go do that yardwork that the wife keeps reminding me of.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 21, 2017)

Download now! Yep! I love you Spitfire!


----------



## Musicam (Jun 21, 2017)

FGBR said:


> Installing..... See you in a few days!


Please!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 21, 2017)

PSYCHED to hear initial thoughts!


----------



## Musicam (Jun 21, 2017)

PSYCHED!


----------



## Musicam (Jun 21, 2017)

136,43GB


----------



## Heizenhaus (Jun 21, 2017)

So much suspense with this library.

P.S. I don't even mean the sounds. The library manager is combining the downloaded parts...


----------



## Musicam (Jun 21, 2017)

Heizenhaus said:


> So much suspense with this library.
> 
> P.S. I don't even mean the sounds. The library manager is combining the downloaded parts...


SSSSS! Suspense!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 21, 2017)

Holy shit- Andy Blaney's new demo for this library is un-freaking believable. It sounds 100% real. Like a real group and he takes the library through a serious work out- kind of like HIIT training on steroids.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Holy shit- Andy Blaney's new demo for this library is un-freaking believable. It sounds 100% real. Like a real group and he takes the library through a serious work out- kind of like HIIT training on steroids.




lol indeed 100% real. More realistic than real.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2017)

The last demo by _Andy Blaney_ is very impressive ! and shows how useful this library can be. 

This Andy Blaney demos is making me think about buying this library ! I think the special price ends tonight (June 21s). Not much time left to decide.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 21, 2017)

Watching through the walkthrough again...


muziksculp said:


> The last demo by _Andy Blaney_ is very impressive ! and shows how useful this library can be.
> 
> This Andy Blaney demos is making me think about buying this library ! I think the special price ends tonight (June 21s). Not much time left to decide.



You've got into the first week of July with the special price. I know because I'll be broke until then...and shortly after lol!


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 21, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I think the special price ends tonight (June 21s). Not much time left to decide.


This is what is posted on their site so I think we have a bit more time then tonight.

*Introductory Offer*
This inspiring library is available at the launch promotional price of 20% off RRP until 6th July 2017.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh.. Thanks for the info. 

So, it is 20% off until 6th of July 2017. That makes me feel much better. I was getting all worked up thinking tonight was the deadline.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 21, 2017)

Fantastic composition & harmonic language in Andy's demo!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy is writing on a level that is just beyond what most of us can achieve. I've loved everything he's composed but I dare say this is the most stunning use of any sample library I've heard. Congrats to SF for delivering yet another brilliant library- and for raising the bar on sample realism to a point that I thought wasn't possible!


----------



## procreative (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Blaney could probably make GPO sound amazing though.


----------



## VinRice (Jun 22, 2017)

Nobody 'needs' this library.

But that's not the point. First rule of Fight Club is that you can never have too many string and perc patches, and these sound exceptional and different to my ears. 2nd reason to buy is educational/inspirational - having a unique set of sound combos at your fingertips will always inspire new insights and directions. 3rd reason is commercial - it would be a courageous director to go authentic 20th Century Modern in the present Hollywood zeitgeist, but TV and Games? Anything is possible and this sort of aesthetic could be applicable to any number of projects. A pitch using elements from this library or indeed going the full 'Hermann' will definitely stand you out from the crowd - for a while anyway...


----------



## MisteR (Jun 22, 2017)

I find myself wanting to buy everything Andy B makes a demo for. Might be cheaper if I just bought a CD of his demos.


----------



## byzantium (Jun 22, 2017)

MisteR said:


> I find myself wanting to buy everything Andy B makes a demo for. Might be cheaper if I just bought a CD of his demos.





procreative said:


> Andy Blaney could probably make GPO sound amazing though.





NoamL said:


> Fantastic composition & harmonic language in Andy's demo!



Exactly. The harmonic knowledge and rhythmic and compositional invention and orchestration abilities is stunning, and that is primarily what is making this piece amazing. He is of course exploiting and maximising the strengths of this library, but it's those wonderful musical abilities that can translate onto other libraries and make them sound amazing as well (as he has shown with all his demos). Andy could make almost any decent library / set of libraries sound like Bernard Hermann because it is almost entirely all in the writing.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 22, 2017)

That being said, BH is my fave so this will be hard to resist. Have my eye on that complete orchestra thingy though. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 22, 2017)

If anyone of the current owners are willing to put up some user audio examples, as well as your experience then that is most welcomed


----------



## s_bettinzana (Jun 22, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Holy shit- Andy Blaney's new demo for this library is un-freaking believable. It sounds 100% real. Like a real group and he takes the library through a serious work out- kind of like HIIT training on steroids.




Outstanding!
Incredible talent ... and nice library.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 22, 2017)

​


----------



## markrosoft (Jun 22, 2017)

Very curious about people's early impressions! Maybe everyone's still downloading but curious to hear how playable it is. Do the legato patches play nicely? Is it a library you can just sit at the keyboard with or does it take a lot of tweaking? 

I'm very tempted but have been a little let down by the wetness and the playable of some the previous Spitfire libraries I've purchased. If the legatos on this one feel real and if the tails (even in the small room without reverb) feel real when you just play the keys, I'll probably grab it. It's just hard to tell from the (incredible) demos. Any first reactions would be much appreciated!!


----------



## europa_io (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks interesting. Would love to hear some demos that are not Herrmanny or suspense/thrillery. I'm thinking the way it's miked and recorded could open some doors to other music that is not dark at all, and something that is not aping Bernie. 

Although having said that, do you think it would work well getting the vintage strings vibe for mocking up 50's light music like Laurie Johnson, or Cedric King-Palmer..? Though niche, I have a need to do this right now and wonder if the toolkit is versatile enough to do light, not dark..?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 22, 2017)

europa_io said:


> Looks interesting. Would love to hear some demos that are not Herrmanny or suspense/thrillery. I'm thinking the way it's miked and recorded could open some doors to other music that is not dark at all, and something that is not aping Bernie.
> 
> Although having said that, do you think it would work well getting the vintage strings vibe for mocking up 50's light music like Laurie Johnson, or Cedric King-Palmer..? Though niche, I have a need to do this right now and wonder if the toolkit is versatile enough to do light, not dark..?



Probably not so much using the library exclusively because there is a lot of partwriting exposed soloing ongoing. For such stuff you need more control over single sections, instruments. (also moltovibrato on violins..) When you already have a good arsenal of libraries available, you could beef it up with some of the patches from bh which I think would work great.


----------



## Daisser (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy's demo makes me think I should give up making music and go fishing instead! I don't think I'll buy the library yet, I definitely think I will study more!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 22, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Probably not so much using the library exclusively because there is a lot of partwriting exposed soloing ongoing. For such stuff you need more control over single sections, instruments. (also moltovibrato on violins..) When you already have a good arsenal of libraries available, you could beef it up with some of the patches from bh which I think would work great.



I'd love to hear @AlexanderSchiborr put some music up featuring the library (but I always like his stuff anyway).

I'm going crazy, nine more days before I can scoop this up *ARRRGH PAYDAY COME!!!!*


----------



## mac (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy's piece does sound extremely good. It'd be interesting to hear how many hours were put into tweaking the midi.


----------



## scottu (Jun 22, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Holy shit- Andy Blaney's new demo for this library is un-freaking believable. It sounds 100% real. Like a real group and he takes the library through a serious work out- kind of like HIIT training on steroids.



I agree, but it also solidifies to me that it's not something I need to get. The man clearly knows BH's tropes and has nailed it. 

I don't agree with Spitfire though, this *does* sound like a vintage library and Blaney's demo makes that all the more clear. I hear all the recording values (brilliant at that) of the scores to Vertigo, NBNW, Rear Window, and others. It's great and awesome, but it does *too specifically* recall those styles (to my ear) for general usefulness IMHO. But good god, should the right project come up, I'd buy this library in a heartbeat.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm still trying to decide if I need this library. 

Here is a fresh review :


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2017)

JUST pulled the trigger, now the 10 hour wait. Now I can finally get around to War and Peace!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2017)

Super excited!!!!!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Super excited!!!!!



_Congratulations !_ 

I had a feeling you were not going to wait too long to pull the trigger on this library 

Enjoy.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> _Congratulations !_
> 
> I had a feeling you were not going to wait too long to pull the trigger on this library
> 
> Enjoy.



I've been going Herrmann crazy for a couple of weeks now; bought the Vertigo, North by Northwest, and Psycho scores, watching ALL the movies (saw Obsession last night, after three decades without, and was completely devastated by the soundtrack...the movie was good too, a blissful Hitch homage  ). I had the unused portion of Torn Curtain on loop the other day. Reading up on the Maestro, watching the way-too-short documentary...

Spitfire already earned my money by helping me take a closer look at a truly exemplary composer. When it came to film, I've mostly been about Williams, Zimmer, and Goldsmith. I'd known and loved the Hitchcock films, but never had I realized exactly how much Herrmann's soundtracks contributed to their quality.

Finally, the Maestro was a self-confessed Wagnerian, whose soundtracks sometimes used the orchestra-first approach that Wagner helped pioneer. To make myself clearer, in movies like Vertigo you can hear the soundtrack at times dominating the audio, to the extent of overwhelming what would be the natural on-scene background noises. He used this approach mostly when the cue was for an especially intense, emotional scene.

Let me provide some insight into how this is important: you know how when one becomes overcome with emotion, backrounds can temporarily seem to not exist? Your emotions supersede external stimuli. That's pretty much what Hitch and Herrmann were doing, the music being like the inner experience externalized.

Eh-ohh boy, do I sound like a pretentious boob! Sorry folks. I'm so excited I'm becoming as intellectually flatulent as Wagner lol!

So, I've been massively inspired and I even have the first movement of my 2nd symphony already sketched out and ready to open whenever my BH finishes downloading.  In the meantime, good thing I had a trip planned to Asia in advance...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2017)

@Parsifal666 ,

I'm listening to B.H's _*Fahrenheit 451 *_as I type this post. I highly recommend it if you don't already have it. It's one of my favorite B.H scores. Amazing writing for the strings !


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> @Parsifal666 ,
> 
> I'm listening to B.H's _*Fahrenheit 451 *_as I type this post. I highly recommend it if you don't already have it. It's one of my favorite B.H scores. Amazing writing for the strings !



YES! 

I went crazy and bought the vinyl last week. One of the funnest things about that soundtrack is I've never seen the movie. So it gives me a lot to look forward to. It truly is an incredible score.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah.. the vinyl should sound great. I never saw the movie either, but the music is like watching the movie  without the picture.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah.. the vinyl should sound great. I never saw the movie either, but the music is like watching the movie  without the picture.



I think that perfectly sums up the profound role the Maestro played in those films. The soundtracks are like the inner experience of the story...

Uh, eewwps I'm sorry. I was possessed by the spirit of Pretentious Boob-ery again.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 23, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> lol indeed 100% real. More realistic than real.



Why has this demo been shared. For goodness sake. I don't need this torment right now. I have far too many deadlines to wrap up and this distraction is bang out of order. I have to resist buying it for now otherwise I won't do anything except make Psycho Stabbing noises all weekend.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I won't do anything except make Psycho Stabbing noises all weekend.



Wait...you TOO?


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've been going Herrmann crazy for a couple of weeks now; bought the Vertigo, North by Northwest, and Psycho scores, watching ALL the movies (saw Obsession last night, after three decades without, and was completely devastated by the soundtrack...the movie was good too, a blissful Hitch homage  ). I had the unused portion of Torn Curtain on loop the other day. Reading up on the Maestro, watching the way-too-short documentary...
> 
> Spitfire already earned my money by helping me take a closer look at a truly exemplary composer. When it came to film, I've mostly been about Williams, Zimmer, and Goldsmith. I'd known and loved the Hitchcock films, but never had I realized exactly how much Herrmann's soundtracks contributed to their quality.
> 
> ...


Try Fahrenheit 451, Mysterious Island, and his concert work Moby Dick. All outstanding compositions, being my personal fave. There's an Essa Pekka Salonen Herrmann recording that's stellar. I highly recommend it


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 23, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Why has this demo been shared. For goodness sake. I don't need this torment right now. I have far too many deadlines to wrap up and this distraction is bang out of order. I have to resist buying it for now otherwise I won't do anything except make Psycho Stabbing noises all weekend.



HAHAAAA sry for me being the first one to share it here


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernard Herrmann's personal favorite score of his is, The Ghost and Mrs. Muir and it's a stunner. One of his greatest main titles from maybe the best ever at opening a film.


----------



## thereus (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok, so some of us have downloaded it. What's the verdict?


----------



## sherief83 (Jun 24, 2017)

As much as I'm impressed with the andy demo, I really want to see out of box quick demos done here without effects if possible.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 24, 2017)

Edit: OK, I had some questions here originally about SFA's PayPal policy. I deleted it all because they finally came through. I expect too much. In the 1970s and early 1980s I worked at nuclear electricity plants and we had 24/7 coverage. I mean there were tons of smart people there to guarantee that citizens had electricity no matter what, every hour of every day. I was wrong to expect that from Spitfire, so I apologize Someone woke up and came to work on a Saturday and rubber stamped my order and I greatly appreciate that. Sometimes, I am like the little girl in the original Willie Wonka movie "I want a golden ticket Daddy and I want it now!" My original post is loosely translated as this. "I want a Bernard Herrmann library Spitfire and I want it now!" I am so sorry that I was being a brat. You would think that being 92, I would not act so childish, but I do feel 15 most of the time. I love Spitfire, not just for the sounds, but what they stand for. I just forget that sometimes. Crap! My human flaws. I try to do better but then I become 15 in my mind again.


----------



## Andy B (Jun 24, 2017)

Just thought I'd chime in here to say thanks very much for all of the positive comments about my demo and to give some info about how it was produced. There are no phrases used – everything was played in – the reverb used was Kontakt's own built-in (non-convolution) and it was without additional processing (compression, limiting etc.) apart from some EQing (cutting some low and highs) most of which was using Kontakt's EQ, with a further Digital Performer (my DAW) master EQ. So we're not talking about any expensive plug-ins.

Hope that helps,

Andy.


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 24, 2017)

Andy B said:


> Hope that helps,
> 
> Andy.


It helps a lot of us know our own huge deficiencies. Such a lovely piece of composition played with a very cool new set of tools.
But it is the composition that shines for me.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 24, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> It helps a lot of us know our own huge deficiencies. Such a lovely piece of composition played with a very cool new set of tools.
> But it is the composition that shines for me.



+1


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 24, 2017)

Andy B said:


> Just thought I'd chime in here to say thanks very much for all of the positive comments about my demo and to give some info about how it was produced. There are no phrases used – everything was played in – the reverb used was Kontakt's own built-in (non-convolution) and it was without additional processing (compression, limiting etc.) apart from some EQing (cutting some low and highs) most of which was using Kontakt's EQ, with a further Digital Performer (my DAW) master EQ. So we're not talking about any expensive plug-ins.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Andy.



Awesome composition Andy. You are so good at this. Is there a place to buy a full composition by you? I would love to hear a piece where you stretched out and just let go for 40 to 180 minutes.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm still installing mine, but would love to hear others' thoughts. I'm actually a bit surprised that there hasn't been more input on the library since release. Perhaps everyone else is still waiting on the installation (I'm joking).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 24, 2017)

thereus said:


> Interesting that nobody who has downloaded it has yet expressed an opinion.



Me too. @AlexanderSchiborr shared some insights, not much from anyone else.

My ponderings on this is based partly on the gushing that accompanied certain other Spitfire libraries upon release/install. Even the EVOs got more comments. I'm certainly not going to impugn based on this little thing, but it's different. I could be wrong.

Compare this thread to the release of the Orchestra (granted, reception seems a tad mixed on that library).


----------



## geronimo (Jun 24, 2017)

thereus said:


> Interesting that nobody who has downloaded it has yet expressed an opinion.


The loading of this library is long; At home, this lasted 46 hours and then 54 ' for the unpacking.

Then, while browsing through the various instruments of this Library, I noticed that they are much more present when they are supported by others . Only, these instruments are correct but it is even better in a multi-set .
As if the recording space brings harmonies. But I have to dream.

In any case, do not hesitate to stack and combine the various instruments in order to achieve a good result.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi folks..... yes Andy does it again.... and with a rare glimpse at his wizardry:


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi folks..... yes Andy does it again.... and with a rare glimpse at his wizardry:



This honestly has to be one of the best ever demos for any library from any developer. The level of detail, the dynamic changes between parts that is almost pointallistic in places, it's just amazing.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 26, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi folks..... yes Andy does it again.... and with a rare glimpse at his wizardry:



*listens to Andy Blaney piece*
*turns off computer, unplugs MIDI-keyboard*


----------



## VinRice (Jun 26, 2017)

Anybody else catch a glimpse of the tempo map? Its insane.


----------



## procreative (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Andy, just when you think you are getting somewhere you hear one of his pieces and realise you are still a novice!


----------



## Musicam (Jun 27, 2017)

A question please? The best piano for HB Library?


----------



## NoamL (Jun 27, 2017)

Secret of being a great composer like Andy: watch the video again and count how many MIDI regions look like a copy-paste. I spotted _one_. In a four minute piece.

Also check out 1:33 - the tempo map!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 27, 2017)

Musicam said:


> A question please? The best piano for HB Library?



Yow, that's a really good question. I keep thinking "vintage" (when perhaps I shouldn't).


----------



## chrisr (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes I think that's the single finest demo I've ever heard. Superb writing.


----------



## nulautre (Jun 27, 2017)

Musicam said:


> A question please? The best piano for HB Library?


one of these might be an option:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/pianos-and-keys/soft-piano/
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/pianos-and-keys/gwilym-simcock-felt-piano/

The first one is arguably the best $3 I've ever spent...

I also enjoy this one quite a bit, but it's not really a "standard piano"

http://www.productionvoices.com/death-piano-le/


----------



## nulautre (Jun 27, 2017)

nulautre said:


> one of these might be an option:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/pianos-and-keys/soft-piano/
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/pianos-and-keys/gwilym-simcock-felt-piano/
> ...



I just thought of this comparison video that Christian did a couple of months ago...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 27, 2017)

nulautre said:


> I just thought of this comparison video that Christian did a couple of months ago...




Thanks so much for sharing this, I really like the sound. Can't beat the price, especially considering SF's aim.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 28, 2017)

​
Christian takes you through his latest composition, composed using the Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra, comparing it against the new Bernard Herrmann Library, finally working the two libraries together to create a sound with more attitude and gusto.

Christian spent another hour on this tweaking MIDI and doing some re balancing to hear the result go here - 



More on Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit - 
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bernard-herrmann-composer-toolkit/

More on Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra - 
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphony-orchestra/


----------



## playz123 (Jun 29, 2017)

Another wonderful, informative and inspiring video from Christian. Watched it, in awe, and quickly realized that no matter how much I try in the days left to me, I will never rival the 'master' composers at Spitfire. Thank you Christian for sharing your knowledge and enthusiasm with us; I can't even begin to tell you how much they are appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 29, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi folks..... yes Andy does it again.... and with a rare glimpse at his wizardry:




so far 4 dislikes on that youtube link. Haters be hatin because they can't program midi at Andy's level.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 29, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> so far 4 dislikes on that youtube link. Haters be hatin because they can't program midi at Andy's level.



I don't even pay attention to that silly drivel (likes and comments) on youtube....it's the place where losers attach themselves, trying to make something completely beyond their capabilities under their control. It's both funny and sad, if that makes sense.

I've seen Beethoven and Williams labelled "overrated" too many times there (yes, the 9th in particular is _vastly_ overrated, kiddies...).


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 29, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I don't even pay attention to that silly drivel (likes and comments) on youtube....it's the place where losers attach themselves, trying to make something completely beyond their capabilities under their control. It's both funny and sad, if that makes sense.
> 
> I've seen Beethoven and Williams labelled "overrated" too many times there (yes, the 9th in particular is _vastly_ overrated, kiddies...).



Wagner is still too underrated. Mozart is overrated


----------



## Phillip (Jun 30, 2017)

Mozart is overrated.... ok. What is your opinion on Hans Zimmer then?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Mozart is overrated.... ok. What is your opinion on Hans Zimmer then?



How about you create a new topic for this question, please. Or PM ctsai89. None of this has anything to do with the BHOT.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Mozart is overrated.... ok. What is your opinion on Hans Zimmer then?



Don´t take statements too serious here! :D Just a bit of humour. Also charles knows what mozart was capable of, yet there are personal preferences. So everybody has some personal opinion on things. Also when I compare HZ to Mozart, probably HZ is a kind of technical sounddessign of mozart approach. I don´t know, but who cares. If you start to care about everybodys opinion, and ask yourself why people dare to say certain things, you make yourlife not easy. Ecspecially on YT..there is no culture of discussion, it is just shouting and using heavy words. Reminds me on such old talkshows we had back then in television where they screamed at each other. Ever saw Laura de america?


2:27 min


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 30, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Don´t take statements too serious here! :D Just a bit of humour. Also charles knows what mozart was capable of, yet there are personal preferences. So everybody has some personal opinion on things. Also when I compare HZ to Mozart, probably HZ is a kind of technical sounddessign of mozart approach. I don´t know, but who cares. If you start to care about everybodys opinion, and ask yourself why people dare to say certain things, you make yourlife not easy.




yes exactly. Let me make another (trigger worthy) statement that maybe less people would disagree with: Andy Blaney and @AlexanderSchiborr make better music than Mozart/HansZimmer did. I actually convinced myself on that quite easily. But it's just my opinion and I personally never prefered Mozart's cheesy joking-like sort of music over stuff that were written during and after Wagner's times, even the ones that are in minor mode didn't sound like Mozart's put any struggle/soul into it, shame on that because Bach did. But apple is our time as oranges are from the classical era and it's still my opinion.

Alright, back to Bernard Herrmann Library.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 30, 2017)

Art is subject of personal opinion.

This is Bernard Hermann Toolkit thread. My opinion on Andy Blaney piece. Virtuosic writing, but lacking in melodic content. Fragmented, chaotic, lacking direction.

My opinion on Spitfire Audio . Using Bernard Hermann name is a cheap attempt to sell a dry library recorded in a cheap dry room.

My opinion on Hans Zimmer. Very few memorable themes. Lately his creativity is reduced to the most boring chord progressions with simplistic melodies.

I really love Mozart though


----------



## mac (Jun 30, 2017)

Bloody hell, you must be a blast to have round for parties.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

Makes me think of college kids who blurt out "Beethoven was a poor orchestrator!" in freshman social gatherings. Heaven forbid someone should then open countless books on orchestration, practically all featuring...you guessed it, Beethoven.

It's as @mac suggested, hilarious fun at parties. No offense to Phillip or anyone else, I'm simply bemused.

Anyhow, how about that Bernard Herrmann? May I suggest that people interested in this composer check out both the movie and soundtrack "Obsession"? Truly a Meisterwerk, I really like how Brian DePalma and him got together on this.

For some seriously killer, more clashingly-oriented coolness, pop on the "It's Alive" soundtrack. I actually sat through both of those (let's face it, bad) movies just to see how Herrmann interpreted it. My verdict? Such a score deserved a far, far better movie...like Carrie (which the maestro was working upon his death, a horrible shame imo).

I just ordered "A Heart at Fire's Center: The Life and Music of Bernard Herrmann".


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Art is subject of personal opinion.
> 
> This is Bernard Hermann Toolkit thread. My opinion on Andy Blaney piece. Virtuosic writing, but lacking in melodic content. Fragmented, chaotic, lacking direction.
> 
> ...



Wow, Phillip, sure accepted your opinion.

Let me add some impressions of that cheap room, I thought to add a picture of the cheap recording console too.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 30, 2017)

This room is cheaper than large Air room, and Spitfire is saving that way.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> This room is cheaper than large Air room, and Spitfire is saving that way.



Maybe you didn´t understand the approach of that library? not sure if you do, but they recorded it not because it is cheaper, but because of the attempt to match a BH Sound setting better? Ever thought about that? Let me ask you then: What would be your suggestions otherwise where they should have recorded the library then?


----------



## Phillip (Jun 30, 2017)

Alexander, it was just my opinion. I think it was not "How can we match Bernard Hermann sound best way" but rather "How we can market a dry library so people will buy it the best way"

Large Air room is expensive, and the way to increase profits would be to cut the cost of production. If the BHTO price is lower than their wet libraries, I may be wrong then, I don't know.

In any case, good luck to Spitfire they are good at what they do.

You know those infomercials with bodybuilders selling training equipment. People believe that by buying the machine ne they will get the body of bodybuilder as well. So Hermann in this case is really a vehicle to sell a dry library.

Don't ever nderestmate marketing angle. All the best


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Alexander, it was just my opinion. I think it was not "How can we match Bernard Hermann sound best way" but rather "How we can market a dry library so people will buy it the best way"
> 
> Large Air room is expensive, and the way to increase profits would be to cut the cost of production. If the BHTO price is lower than their wet libraries, I may be wrong then, I don't know.
> 
> ...



I had to "like" your post, Phillip, because to your credit you were forthright about it being your opinion. Nothing wrong with that at all my friend.

I seem to recall Spitfire being pretty happy about making this their first dry library, and playing it up beforehand. So, I'm not sure what marketing has to do with that, they were quite upfront about it.

I'm sorry, I'm not sure whether you have this Toolkit, but it is not a "name" scam at all. Henson's video was a good example of the differences between this library and at least one other, and they are _significant _to my ears at least. 

But hey, I'm having too great a time writing with the BHOT to feel I have to vehemently defend it. If you own it and don't like it, that's fine.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 30, 2017)

Another a short demo with less
Ambience.


----------



## VinRice (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Alexander, it was just my opinion. I think it was not "How can we match Bernard Hermann sound best way" but rather "How we can market a dry library so people will buy it the best way"



Cynicism as the default when in a position of ignorance is not a healthy attitude - in my opinion.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Alexander, it was just my opinion. I think it was not "How can we match Bernard Hermann sound best way" but rather "How we can market a dry library so people will buy it the best way"
> 
> Large Air room is expensive, and the way to increase profits would be to cut the cost of production. If the BHTO price is lower than their wet libraries, I may be wrong then, I don't know.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is true, sure SFA does do a lot of marketing with that name and I can understand that some people think that this is somehow missleading because the BH sound of course is not only in a sound of a library, but more in the writing instead. But where are we now? Sure the room is cheaper in comparison to the Large Air Stage, still SFA would have recorded BH there if they intended a wet recording approach, but like I said: They didn´t want it for a very specific reason and I believe not that this is a matter of price between those 2 recording stages. Btw don´t you think that the majority of costs are not at all the room on itself? Sure that the bigger wet Air Room is more expensive, but from my understanding a lot of the costs go also in:

- The time how long you rent such a space
- The amount of musicians, technicians, etc etc. of course
- The amount of sample takes you are recording which is connected to point 4:
- The whole post production process (editing, programming etc blabla)
- Marketing of the product

There are many many more points I guess which actually eat up an available budget, still I think the pure Room Renting costs are just a semi part of it. Though I don´t know what Air Lyndhurst costs, that is my assumption, and I can be completely wrong, so anybody feel free to kick my butt if I am totally wrong.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

I must admit, the overheads and ambience mics really are sweet in the Toolkit. When I'm not shutting off the onboard and using QL Spaces (sometimes NI's Rc 24 and 48 for this library), I'm pushing up the faders on those mics. In fact, when mixing libraries I actually use those mics about as much as I don't (and quite regularly without any reverb at all, especially when using reverb on the bus).

You can get some potentially great patches automating the aforementioned mics btw.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I must admit, the overheads and ambience mics really are sweet in the Toolkit. When I'm not shutting off the onboard and using QL Spaces (sometimes NI's Rc 24 and 48 for this library), I'm pushing up the faders on those mics. In fact, when mixing libraries I actually use those mics about as much as I don't (and quite regularly without any reverb at all, especially when using reverb on the bus).
> 
> You can get some potentially great patches automating the aforementioned mics btw.


Agreed. I'm probably going to continue to develop my last piece I added and add some Spitfire Woodwinds for some solos and with that I will treat with some form of reverb whether it's Spaces or Reverence. I think the BH library will do fine with additional processing when needed, the advantage of having a relatively dry library.

I also have to point out how easy this library is on my CPU. I have been working mostly on my 8gb MB Air i7 instead of my aged Mac Pro and this library is lean and mean!


----------



## procreative (Jun 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I seem to recall Spitfire being pretty happy about making this their first dry library



Actually thats not their first, apart from the many esoteric ones like the Kitchen Sink one, the Artisan Violin and Cello were recorded dry. In fact those ones were done in their studio I believe.

But it is correct to say its their first dry(ish) orchestral title.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> I also have to point out how easy this library is on my CPU. I have been working mostly on my 8gb MB Air i7 instead of my aged Mac Pro and this library is lean and mean!



It astonishes me that I can run eight instances of this library on my desktop, with no SSD card and "only" 16gb of RAM. Whatever SF did to improve the loadability (compare to Albion One's loading times, especially the Strings patch), they did it up right. Much better performance wise than some of the other libraries I own from them.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> This room is cheaper than large Air room, and Spitfire is saving that way.



I think spending four weeks with some of the finest musicians in the world, with Simon Rhodes - who as well as recording the first Harry Potter for John Williams, also was an integral part of the scoring team for Avatar, is that still the highest grossing movie ever?, is hardly slumming it "on the cheap". 

Lol!

Paul


----------



## VinRice (Jun 30, 2017)

I'd go as far as to say the BHCT is outstanding value for money. 140GB of brand new, unique sounding, uniquely orchestrated recordings, (including nearly 800 chords) plus a bunch of vintage synths for £429 inc VAT (full price) verses, ooh I don't know, Orchestral Tools Inspire- 10GB of edited existing material for €480 inc VAT (full price).


----------



## mac (Jun 30, 2017)

VinRice said:


> I'd go as far as to say the BHCT is outstanding value for money. 140GB of brand new, unique sounding, uniquely orchestrated recordings, (including nearly 800 chords) plus a bunch of vintage synths for £429 inc VAT (full price) verses, ooh I don't know, Orchestral Tools Inspire- 10GB of edited existing material for €480 inc VAT (full price).



Wait what? 800 chords, really? With controllable dynamics?


----------



## VinRice (Jun 30, 2017)

They are swells but can be controlled to some degree. The full orchestral chords actually have woodwind trills audible at lower CC1 settings plus some have upper inversions in the higher octave. I love 'em. I'm building a monstrous TouchOSC patch to trigger them for composition purposes - if I don't lose the will to live before completing it...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

VinRice said:


> They are swells but can be controlled to some degree. The full orchestral chords actually have woodwind trills audible at lower CC1 settings plus some have upper inversions in the higher octave. I love 'em. I'm building a monstrous TouchOSC patch to trigger them for composition purposes - if I don't lose the will to live before completing it...



The chords are really great imo. The segue into trills via the dynamics slider brings to mind the EVO grids/Olauf stuff to some extent. Wonderful, super for sketches in particular. 

I saw the trailer for OT's "Inspire", bemused at the now jam-packed full orchestra modeling going on...but the character of BHOT has completely swooned me. I haven't loved a library like this since I grabbed the Hein Orchestral Brass early last year (probably not a great comparison but truth).


----------



## VinRice (Jun 30, 2017)

TouchOSC is a bit crap to be honest. I think a move to Metagrid is on the cards but I can't face typing out 192 chord labels again just yet. The BHTC Manual is here http://spitfire-www-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/BernardHerrmannComposerToolkit_UserManual.pdf


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jun 30, 2017)

Reading back at some of the remarks about this being a "cheap" produced library... I have no idea why people are saying that choosing a drier room with an incredible acoustic, at one of the best recording studios in the world, recorded with the same musicians and engineers that work on numerous film scores day in day out is considered "cheap" It is recorded in a drier room for a reason: to have the aesthetic that Bernard Herrmann was well known for. Listening at some of the articulations showcased in this library, I can imagine would just sound far too washed out if it was recorded in Lyndhurst Hall and would lose focus on the intention of the product.

I have had the honour of seeing this magnificent place in person and it is far from the unfair remarks that are being said. Just look at the control desk! It just boggles my mind how these things are conjured up. 

Thanks as always Spitfire and I cannot wait to get my hands on this amazing sound library!


----------



## VinRice (Jun 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> The chords are really great imo. The segue into trills via the dynamics slider brings to mind the EVO grids/Olauf stuff to some extent. Wonderful, super for sketches in particular.



I'm definitely feeling the lure of the EVO's. At this point I might as well just give Spitfire my bank details and they can help themselves..


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 30, 2017)

VinRice said:


> I'm definitely feeling the lure of the EVO's. At this point I might as well just give Spitfire my bank details and they can help themselves..



EVO Randomize is incredible candy for early-days learner (me) . Exponentially growing EVO interest !!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

VinRice said:


> I'm definitely feeling the lure of the EVO's. At this point I might as well just give Spitfire my bank details and they can help themselves..



I have 2 and 3 and they are really cool. I felt compelled to get 3 because I got sick to death of writing massive, heavy metal banshee stomps for violin rhythms and wanted more soft movements. I got what I paid for. Same with EVO 2 for sweet pads.

That said, if you want to get freeked out, *Insidious*-ly cuckoo stuff, they are both quite good for that as well lol! The only criticism I have is how there are a prevalent minority of patches that sound...well, like a wide variety of orchestras tuning up. But those are overwhelmingly outnumbered by the basically endless potentiality of the randomize function.

Actually, since I got them each for 170 US, I feel I got* better* than my money's worth.

Wait for the next sale (which I believe happens pretty much every time before there's something new coming out).

Anyhoo, I had a lot of fun today studying up on the UACC Keyswitching function in BHOT...this is a terrific feature, people, and I'm going to let you folks stare back into your manual for details. You gain SO much power over yourwith this apparently newish feature. Get ready to discover.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Art is subject of personal opinion.
> 
> This is Bernard Hermann Toolkit thread. My opinion on Andy Blaney piece. Virtuosic writing, but lacking in melodic content. Fragmented, chaotic, lacking direction.
> 
> ...



Opinions are opinions no doubt. But how is Mozart's chord progressions anymore complicated than Hans Zimmer's when it's pretty much always going to be something like I- IV - dominant V7 back to I, without fail? lol. Hans Zimmer > Mozart


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

Okay folks, you drew me in a bit. Mozart: obviously a terrific composer, only flaw (and a lot of this has to do with the political climate he lived in) was that he died before employing/inventing different/new musical structures. The vast majority of his work was _heavily _influenced by the work of Joseph Haydn and, in "Wolfie's" later years, Handel.

On the other hand, Haydn and Wolfgang had a friendly rivalry going, and the inspiration of Mozart's Haydn-dedicated quartets had a hand in a couple of "Papa Haydn"s most fantastic works; his opps. 76 and 77 (want to learn more about four part writing? Any of the above, friends).

Mozart trumped Haydn (uhh, practically everybody else too I think) with his _*sense of melody*_; he might be the most tuneful composer who ever lived, and I write that knowing fully well how many greats we've had in that field.

It was Beethoven who pushed past his influences (mostly in his latter years, though op. 59, 1 is a good place to hear him pushing the envelope) and started doing wildly different and interesting things, not aligning completely with the forms. They're all great imo.

Mr. Zimmer is a fine composer imo, but I seriously doubt he'd cop to being a Mozart...he doesn't even compare himself to Williams, though some would have grounds to assert he could.

But hey, that's just the (could be wrong) observations of a music graduate; what people like is fine with me and should be that for everyone else (if you're mentally over the age of 12, that is); music is there for everyone to love for whatever reason he or she chooses. Like what you like, and more power to you!

Sooookay, has anyone checked out the UACC function in BHOT yet? lol


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Okay folks, you drew me in a bit. Mozart: obviously a terrific composer, only flaw (and a lot of this has to do with the political climate he lived in) was that he died before employing/inventing different/new musical structures. The vast majority of his work was _heavily _influenced by the work of Joseph Haydn and, in "Wolfie's" later years, Handel.
> 
> On the other hand, the two composers had a friendly rivalry going, and the inspiration of Mozart's Haydn-dedicated quartets had a hand in a couple of "Papa Haydn"s most fantastic works, his opps. 76 and 77 (want to learn more about four part writing? Any of the above, friends).
> 
> ...



Wagner & Scriabin > all  end of story 

Back to Herrmann again


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 30, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> I think spending four weeks with some of the finest musicians in the world, with Simon Rhodes - who as well as recording the first Harry Potter for John Williams, also was an integral part of the scoring team for Avatar, is that still the highest grossing movie ever?, is hardly slumming it "on the cheap".
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Paul




Absolute rubbish, everyone knows that Simon Rhodes will do anything for a bacon sandwich and a large builder's tea with five sugars....


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Absolute rubbish, everyone knows that Simon Rhodes will do anything for a bacon sandwich and a large builder's tea with five sugars....



Wouldn't we all? Too bad we couldn't ask BH (staying on topic...not really).


----------



## procreative (Jun 30, 2017)

What's with all the dismissal of Mozart

How can you compare anyone to a composer who died at the age of 34? Most of the guys you are comparing him with had not even composed their first major work yet and many have had double his lifetime to further refine their art.

And I dont think you can say HZ is a better composer, its like comparing football or tennis from the 1930's. I hazard a guess if Mozart were around now he would likely have embraced technology and surpassed many.

The guy was a child prodigy after all.

PS The infantile comments earlier on this being a "cheap" library are obviously just an attempt to rile, how can anyone say Air is a cheap place to record in any of the rooms and musicians cost the same no matter where you record them.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 30, 2017)

procreative said:


> What's with all the dismissal of Mozart
> 
> How can you compare anyone to a composer who died at the age of 34? Most of the guys you are comparing him with had not even composed their first major work yet and many have had double his lifetime to further refine their art.
> 
> ...



I don't think you should take me seriously if you wanted to disagree. I also realize I am an opinionated person. But if you ask anyone around who's not really truly been exposed to classical music "which classical music composers can you think of off the top of your head" all of them would answer included with "Mozart". Classical music has pretty much been stereotyped as sounding like Mozart and nothing else (of course I am exaggerating but you get my point). And by the way most people wouldn't take the time to read biography about someone, their music is going matter more than who they are.

I don't think it does our scene any good when us musicians are pushing the stereotype of classical music all sounding like mozart further than it already is, by pretty much playing Mozart at every single concerts and such. Do realize that Mozart's style isn't exactly for everyone and treating it as the face of classical/orchestral music can turn many prospects off, who's only been exposed to for example. pop music all their life. And I actually find it quite ironic that the same people who complain about the fact classical music (including all periods) is incapable of being as popular/mainstream as Justin Bieber are the same musicians who have no problem with classical music being stereotyped as "Mozart".

Football and tennis, definitely better analogy than my apples to orange analogy


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I don't think you should take me seriously if you wanted to disagree. I also realize I am an opinionated person. But if you ask anyone around who's not really truly been exposed to classical music "which classical music composers can you think of off the top of your head" all of them would answer included with "Mozart". Classical music has pretty much been stereotyped as sounding like Mozart and nothing else (of course I am exaggerating but you get my point). And by the way most people wouldn't take the time to read biography about someone, their music is going matter more than who they are.
> 
> Football and tennis, definitely better analogy than my apples to orange analogy



*ctsai89 *can at times have a very deadpan sense of humor, it's one of the things that make him a fun factor on this forum. For people who don't see that, or tend to react knee-jerkedly, it can seem he's dead serious when he's basically just trying to let you in on the joke, or play devil's advocate for the sake of an interesting discussion. Of course, quirky personalities like that can take some getting used to. Once you get used to how he is as a personality, the idiosyncracies of his humor can be digested easier.

In other words, he's often just joking or blowing things up because it gets people to think.

As far as what he says about Mozart, to a degree it's true, in fact there are a lot of people who are so convinced of "Amadeus" they'll tell you it's his biography lol! It's like a lot of folks get Eine Kleine Nachtmusik in their head whenever they think about traditional art music, and as engaging as that piece is, it's just one.

Since we're so into Off Topicville, the only thing that gets to me about Mozart, besides what ctsai89 mentioned, is the repetitiveness of his structures and arrangements, not to mention his at times seeming commitment to being musically sweet and pretty. Mozart's phrases often resolve very neatly and soon, which some might interpret as kind of myopic (I got used to it).

I am a huge admirer of Don Giovanni, the Requiem, and his string duos and trios though. I think right around the time he died he was about start writing his most brilliant, dramatic music (indeed the first two mentioned bear that out quite evidently imo).

Anyhoo, time for my morning writing...with the Bernard Herrmann OT!


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 1, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> *ctsai89 *can at times have a very deadpan sense of humor, it's one of the things that make him a fun factor on this forum. For people who don't see that, or tend to react knee-jerkedly, it can seem he's dead serious when he's basically just trying to let you in on the joke, or play devil's advocate for the sake of an interesting discussion. Of course, quirky personalities like that can take some getting used to. Once you get used to how he is as a personality, the idiosyncracies of his humor can be digested easier.
> 
> In other words, he's often just joking or blowing things up because it gets people to think.
> 
> ...



 I wished you left the positive part about Mozart out. 

This place is for praising Scriabin, Herrmann, and Wagner's Parsifal only! 

Hey but I appreciate it. Yes sometimes I feel like people are being too sheep/mindless, almost taking everything for granted, especially for example about how everybody shouldn't think that Mozart is overrated, or how VSL is the best. Thus is why I have my ways on the internet. Trying to get people to think is my goal. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Phryq (Jul 1, 2017)

Mozart made some cool tunes; so did KISS.

Do I consider them "serious musicians"? No. 

There's only 1 serious musician, and his name is Frank Herrmann Bach.

{edit} I'm so sorry _Bartók... you're forever in the serious section of my heart.

_
Now back on topic; I'm boycotting this library until they make legato everything and add a clarinet section (or maybe I can just use Embertone's clarinet....)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I wished you left the positive part about Mozart out.
> 
> This place is for praising Scriabin, Herrmann, and Wagner's Parsifal only!
> 
> Hey but I appreciate it. Yes sometimes I feel like people are being too sheep/mindless, almost taking everything for granted, especially for example about how everybody shouldn't think that Mozart is overrated, or how VSL is the best. Thus is why I have my ways on the internet. Trying to get people to think is my goal. Thanks for explaining.





Phryq said:


> Mozart made some cool tunes; so did KISS.
> 
> Do I consider them "serious musicians"? No, there's only 1 serious musician, and his name is Frank Herrmann Bach.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

Kiss was fun, plus it's cool how they admitted up front they both weren't great musicians and were in it for the moolah. Black Sabbath was a better (more groundbreaking) band imo.

I heard Bernard Herrmann was going to dress up as Norman Bates' mom and play lead guitar for Kiss early on, but the band got ahold of his Obsession soundtrack and knew they could never cover it.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 1, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Mozart made some cool tunes; so did KISS.
> 
> Do I consider them "serious musicians"? No.
> 
> ...



wu


Phryq said:


> Mozart made some cool tunes; so did KISS.
> 
> Do I consider them "serious musicians"? No.
> 
> ...



legatos are overrated!

wait. ^ Saying what I just said is an overrated thing to do as well.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

+1 for the Bartok mention. I think Scriabin could have beat him up, though.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 1, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> +1 for the Bartok mention. I think Scriabin could have beat him up, though.



HA of course no doubt about that  But that is partly thanks to maestro Richard Wagner.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

"Okay, fight fans, it's Bartok and Scriabin toe to toe and...wait! In jumps Richard Wagner with his Wotan stick and suddenly the fight is on the side of Scriabin! Uh-oh, here comes Bernard Herrmann...jumping into the ring with his conductor's wand and a Norman Bates-styled twitchy eyeball...he looks hesitant, as his obvious choice is Wagner, and lo and behold! Bartok is now getting tag teamed by Wagnerians, it's hopeless! Somebody, play Bartok's second string quartet to give him some kind of fighting chance! But wait, Stravinsky's in the ring now, pretending to back Bartok even though we all know he's secretly yet _another_ Wagner sycophant...it could end up anywhere, folks!".


----------



## Phryq (Jul 1, 2017)

Bartók casts _Summon Gypsy. _A pair of Romany violinists appear.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Bartók casts _Summon Gypsy. _A pair of Romany violinists appear.



The bows become vicious! Bartok suddenly conducts the slashingly dissonant first notes of his fourth string quartet, bringing blood, but oh no Wagner's pulled out the *Tannhäuser Overture! *The Godzilla of heavy metal!

Frank's attempts at placating the group with Baby Snakes have come to naught...

Wait, oh NO! Bernard Herrmann has a whole string symphony entering the ring, playing the Psycho chords! It might be all over for the non-Wagnerian side (and let's not forget Stravinsky's secret allegiance to same).
,


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 1, 2017)

So how are you guys liking the library so far? Any real world examples? I'm particularly curious to know how it blends with OT.


----------



## procreative (Jul 1, 2017)

I lost all respect for Kiss for two reasons:

1. Passing off Eric Carr for Peter Criss by using the same makeup.
2. The endless "farewell tours" designed to maximise revenue.

Plus the overly business way they hire and fire band members, even Ace and Peter were only ever "contracted".

My defence of Mozart was purely on artistic merits, I don't care who you like/don't like thats just musical preference. I cannot stand Elton John, but that doesn't mean I don't respect his craft.

Mozart has to gain extra brownie points due to his impact at such a young age.

I've been here before, I remember having an art history lecture where the tutor (who had a preference for avante garde fauvism) dismissed Da Vinci as chocolate box rubbish and scipped the whole renaissance and impressionist eras to devote more time on cubism, german expressionism and dada. She dismissed everything else.

Put me off the "fine art" scene forever, why I ended up a graphic designer instead.


----------



## mac (Jul 1, 2017)

Sweeping statement, but to me, the sound of this sits somewhere in-between Albion and LCO. Does that sound about right?

I don't own this btw, I'm judging by the demos.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

procreative said:


> Put me off the "fine art" scene forever, why I ended up a graphic designer instead.



Yes but, correct me if I'm wrong, there's actual _money _to be made in graphic design 



mac said:


> Sweeping statement, but to me, the sound of this sits somewhere in-between Albion and LCO. Does that sound about right?
> 
> I don't own this btw, I'm judging by the demos.



That's definitely a sweeper my friend. There's more character to this library than either of the above (besides Uist, which is all a_bout_ character). However, I've found LCO to be really interesting when I fooled with it at a colleague's computer, and might just be my next purchase.

Very different libraries, each. However, I'd be quite interested in refutations, as I might not be informed enough in regard to the LCO.

I also should mention that I've found the sul tasto in BHOT to be pretty darn divine


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 1, 2017)

procreative said:


> I lost all respect for Kiss for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Passing off Eric Carr for Peter Criss by using the same makeup.
> 2. The endless "farewell tours" designed to maximise revenue.
> ...



I don't dismiss everything else besides Wagner/Scriabin in fact I don't truly dismiss Mozart (I sincerely don't, although I seem like I do when I joke about it) either. All I'm really saying is that I think Mozart's music and himself and his name has had too much attention in the traditional western music art culture. So I'm really just dismissing people who love Mozart in general, especially the ones that complain about how popular culture has taken over and true artful music isn't valued as highly anymore by a huge proportion. It's almost like they're in favor of being ok with dismissing everybody else's importance in the history of western classical music besides Mozart.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I don't dismiss everything else besides Wagner/Scriabin in fact I don't truly dismiss Mozart (I sincerely don't, although I seem like I do when I joke about it) either. All I'm really saying is that I think Mozart's music and himself and his name has had too much attention in the traditional western music art culture. So I'm really just dismissing people who love Mozart in general, especially the ones that complain about how popular culture has taken over and true artful music isn't valued as highly anymore by a huge proportion. It's almost like they're in favor of being ok with dismissing everybody else's importance in the history of western classical music besides Mozart.



Mozart is often a composer whom people who don't like art music adopt. As I mentioned earlier, he had the tunes, so folks who don't really listen to or even like traditional art music find accessible ditties like Eine Kleine and the Magic Flute ouverture to require less active cerebral participation than, say, Wagner and Scriabin. In fact, in my many years I've noticed a lot of Pop (and I include all the genres) loving folks who "don't like to think too much" grab onto Mozart as if his music is their only chance at looking highbrow. Play the overture to Tristan und Isolde to them and they simply get blank eyed.

Not that there's anything wrong with Pop music, I love some of it a lot. But I think I know what you mean.

Anyhow, Mozart is a great composer (of course, "just" one great composer among dozens...still doesn't change his skill and influence) and Bernard Herrmann is a great film composer (give it another ten, twenty years and it's quite possible the latter will entirely drop the "film" part of that designation and be seen as great amongst the broader pantheons, same with Williams, Goldsmith).

See how I still stuck BH in?


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 1, 2017)

CH did amazing job placing BH CT in context ... while at same time placing Spitfire Symphony Orchestra much higher on list of 'unaffordable - but hoping for huge Sale' deals. 
Hats off CH !! 
Creativity maximus ....

Regards tho to Mozart, Scriabin, Haydn, Zimmer, Bartok, Herrmann, et al ....


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 4, 2017)

​


----------



## ghandizilla (Jul 4, 2017)

Having heard lots and lots of walkthroughs and members' demos, the fact is: Bernard Herrmann sounds IMO much much better than the other "full orchestra" packages released at the same period (Sonuscore and OT's Inspire). The deal is subsequently *very *tempting.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 4, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> Having heard lots and lots of walkthroughs and members' demos, the fact is: Bernard Herrmann sounds IMO much much better than the other "full orchestra" packages released at the same period (Sonuscore and OT's Inspire). The deal is subsequently *very *tempting.



Really know how to hurt a guy .... just got The Orchestra 

Ha! No big deal as nuttin's perfekt .... BH_CT still high onlist, maybe OT_Inspire as well.


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm in... bought it Friday night, downloaded Saturday (3+ hours)... blocked out all afternoon today for an extended play-through...


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi,

I decided to pass on SFA's B.H. CT Library for now. I might buy it in the future, but will have to pay an extra $100. Bottom line... Is I don't really need it right now, but might in the future. No rush, I'm happy that Spitfire developed this library, so it will always be available if needed. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 4, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I decided to pass on SFA's B.H. CT Library for now. I might buy it in the future, but will have to pay an extra $100. Bottom line... Is I don't really need it right now, but might in the future. No rush, I'm happy that Spitfire developed this library, so it will always be available if needed.
> 
> ...


Hey, it's only a little over 4 months to BF... you may want to put it on your wishlist now...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd be super happy if the decorative techniques extended beyond the strings, as I really _*really*_ like what SF did there.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 6, 2017)

​


----------



## Musicam (Jul 6, 2017)

Mr Thomson, wonderful sound! Amazing, amazing, amazing! You are a master!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 6, 2017)

So do I do it???


----------



## madfloyd (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone finding the samples recorded very low in volume? While I haven't explored the entire library yet, the patches I have tried seem to be half the volume of the average library. 

Also not seeing any NKS support? Library not showing up in Komplete Kontrol yet NI says Spitfire Audio supports NKS.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Anyone finding the samples recorded very low in volume? While I haven't explored the entire library yet, the patches I have tried seem to be half the volume of the average library.
> 
> Also not seeing any NKS support? Library not showing up in Komplete Kontrol yet NI says Spitfire Audio supports NKS.



Make sure your mics are all on, then check on the level of your midi instrument; all else fails then mess with the dynamics and expression sliders. that usually does it for me. Still low?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Anyone finding the samples recorded very low in volume? While I haven't explored the entire library yet, the patches I have tried seem to be half the volume of the average library.
> 
> Also not seeing any NKS support? Library not showing up in Komplete Kontrol yet NI says Spitfire Audio supports NKS.



I noticed that too, you know: Just turn up your speaker.. and if you need in the mastering process more loudness..use a good limiter and dial in some gain..thats how I do it.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 6, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Mr Thomson, wonderful sound! Amazing, amazing, amazing! You are a master!



Thank you very much! It's a lot of fun to write with - very dynamic and "instant" gratification! 

Paul


----------



## playz123 (Jul 6, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Also not seeing any NKS support? Library not showing up in Komplete Kontrol yet NI says Spitfire Audio supports NKS.



Showing up fine in Komplete Kontrol here, so must be something specific to your system.


----------



## geronimo (Aug 19, 2017)

I propose a banner for this bookstore slightly more distinctive. This is easy to change when you look at the hierarchy of folders in the Bernard Herrmann Library .


----------



## Phillip (Aug 20, 2017)

15 minutes before sale is over!


----------



## geronimo (Aug 20, 2017)

Phillip said:


> 15 minutes before sale is over!


Don't understand ?


EDIT: Is there any way to know the content of the recent update of this Library (109.7 MB) ?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 18, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there MO. You wont be able to download part of this library as it stands but you WILL be able to delete or move a bunch of the samples if you don't want to keep them all in the same place. We've arranged the samples deliberately so that this is possible. They are arranged in instruments rather than mic sets but the main mics are separate from the stereo mixes.



The patch "w-Percussion (stereo mix)" is only loading with one blue key and no sound rather than the full percussion menu of the full patch. All of the other stereo mix patches are loading fine on my system. Any idea what happened or what the remedy could be?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 19, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> The patch "w-Percussion (stereo mix)" is only loading with one blue key and no sound rather than the full percussion menu of the full patch. All of the other stereo mix patches are loading fine on my system. Any idea what happened or what the remedy could be?



It's best to contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support - you should find someone available on chat for the next 9 hours or so.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## blougui (Dec 25, 2017)

I surely have missed it : are there any common musicians between these recordings and the symphonic offer from Spitfire ?


----------



## blougui (Dec 25, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Another a short demo with less
> Ambience.




Very well done David !


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 25, 2017)

40% off this library in my Christmas wishlist so I will surely buy it!

But Holy Moly! 293.2 GB space required for install? Wow! That's the biggest download of a library I've ever seen!
What makes this library the biggest one ever of anything. I mean, really there's a lot of content but not that much content when I think of other massive libraries. I would think even Albion One or Hans Percussion Pro would have more but they only weigh in at 111 GB and 263 required total space. What's up that makes this so massive?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 26, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> 40% off this library in my Christmas wishlist so I will surely buy it!
> 
> But Holy Moly! 293.2 GB space required for install? Wow! That's the biggest download of a library I've ever seen!
> What makes this library the biggest one ever of anything. I mean, really there's a lot of content but not that much content when I think of other massive libraries. I would think even Albion One or Hans Percussion Pro would have more but they only weigh in at 111 GB and 263 required total space. What's up that makes this so massive?


Well for one thing, there are lots of mic positions, plus the special stereo mix patches that have two mixes! Plus the large selection of instruments, percussion, synths, etc. and it all adds up.


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 26, 2017)

Unfortunately I never received any email with promo discounts even though I put things in my whish list before the 24th of December:-(


----------



## Iskra (Dec 26, 2017)

Check your promo or spam folders (Im assuming you are registered at spitfire site, right?). My email was on 'promotions' and not the main folder at Gmail...


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 26, 2017)

Massimo said:


> Unfortunately I never received any email with promo discounts even though I put things in my whish list before the 24th of December:-(



If you don't find them in your Spam folder and your account email on Spitfire matches the email box you are checking, I would send a note off to support through your Spitfire account and see what happens.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 26, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> 40% off this library in my Christmas wishlist so I will surely buy it!
> 
> But Holy Moly! 293.2 GB space required for install? Wow! That's the biggest download of a library I've ever seen!
> What makes this library the biggest one ever of anything. I mean, really there's a lot of content but not that much content when I think of other massive libraries. I would think even Albion One or Hans Percussion Pro would have more but they only weigh in at 111 GB and 263 required total space. What's up that makes this so massive?



It is a remarkably complete library in terms of standard articulations plus all of the offbeat Herrmannesque material, as well as all the mic positions. Once, installed and used, it will be apparent why it has such a big footprint on your drive. Worth it in my opinion, however, I was a bit nonplussed by the size when I was buying it. I used it as an opportunity to move a lot of seldom used libraries off my primary SSD library drive. Superb library in my opinion and worth the space and effort to accommodate it.


----------



## geronimo (Jan 27, 2019)

Update in 1.0.3b39 version (143 Mo) via Spitfire Audio utility .


----------



## galactic orange (Jan 27, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> The patch "w-Percussion (stereo mix)" is only loading with one blue key and no sound rather than the full percussion menu of the full patch. All of the other stereo mix patches are loading fine on my system. Any idea what happened or what the remedy could be?





geronimo said:


> Update in 1.0.3b39 version (143 Mo) via Spitfire Audio utility .


This update supposedly addresses the issue I reported. I’ve updated but haven’t checked it yet.


----------



## geronimo (Feb 1, 2019)

Another update ...


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 1, 2019)

geronimo said:


> Another update ...


 Can you post the changes please???


----------



## geronimo (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't find it .


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 1, 2019)

TeamLeader said:


> Can you post the changes please???


One thing that would improve the Spitfire Audio app would be an update list. As it is we’ve only got a version number in the app afaik.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 1, 2019)

Did the Reset to Update (for 1.0.3b42) and App has started to download entire BHCT Lib... Paused. HDD will not handle the 2x content so now stuck. Contacting Support, but likely no help now until Monday.


----------



## geronimo (Feb 1, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Did the Reset to Update (for 1.0.3b42) and App has started to download entire BHCT Lib... Paused. HDD will not handle the 2x content so now stuck. Contacting Support, but likely no help now until Monday.


Sorry but no comprendo !
After this minor update, the Bernard Herrmann Library work fine at home .


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Feb 1, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Did the Reset to Update (for 1.0.3b42) and App has started to download entire BHCT Lib... Paused. HDD will not handle the 2x content so now stuck. Contacting Support, but likely no help now until Monday.


Did you point to the correct location of your library before pressing the install button?


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 1, 2019)

I did something similar to this when I moved some libraries and fat fingered the install button. The library was still functional but it showed as not installed in the app. It can only be reset by Spitfire. Hang tight until support is available and they can reset the app for you at their end. Then you can go for the update. It's 137-ish megs. Not the whole deal. Then do a batch re-save. Then your patches will load at their normal speed.


Steve


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 1, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Did you point to the correct location of your library before pressing the install button?


 Yes. This is first time for any issue with Audio App since first offered. Using (2) Win10 Pro PC(s). 

Sent Support e-mail at first post and terrific follow-up by Sandy (as usual  ). He was able to correct things on his end, and Update worked on DAW #1. Followed instructions for DAW #2, resetting to Update, not Install. App started full install anyway. Sandy was able to clear the Download and DAW #2 then Updated properly. All is well now.

I sent thank-you e-mail, and also asked Sandy to advise later if I did anything obvious to cause or worsen the problem. Assume I may hear something next week.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 3, 2019)

And you can always replace your image tab once updated, heh.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2019)

Cool video review of BHCT , could be useful for those who are still evaluating, or on the fence about buying this library.


----------

